# Gm Skandal #2



## Trizou (30. April 2009)

Juhuz =)

Nachdem ich so durchs Inet daddel, kam ich auf diese Info's.


Nachdem ein Todesritter am Montag, aufgrund des Fehlers eines Gamemasters die legendäre Waffe Val'anyr, Hammer der Uralten Könige erhielt, ereilte World of Warcraft heute ein weiterer Skandal um einen Gamemaster. 
Der Krieger "Karatechop" aus der Gilde "The Marvel Family" erhielt heute - Gerüchten zufolge - das GM-Only Item -> *Martin Fury*. Daraufhin besuchte er mit seiner Gilde Ulduar und bezwang innerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Encounter im Hardmode.


Weitere Infos dazu gibt es in einer kleinen Dokumentation im:

WoWWiki

Arsenal Link




Quelle: WoWszene


----------



## MAczwerg (30. April 2009)

das ganze is ein Fake


----------



## Bullet1990 (30. April 2009)

Ich hoffe ich hab mal son Glück und bekomme sowas, aber ich kriege immer nur die Antwort "Wir kennen das Problem und arbeiten dran" oder "Mach doch ein Vorschlag im Vorschlagforum". Ich glaube dem ganzen 50:50. Wenn der wirklich alle mit Klick legt, dann müsste es doch wohl bekannt sein das die Ulduar in einer halben Stunde legen und sowas bekommen die GMs bestimmt mit oder nicht? Als dieser Athene so schnell hochgelevelt ist spwante auch ein GM...


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. April 2009)

Das Item Martins Donner 
gibts wirklich im Spiel.

Wurde sogar mal im Handelschannel
auf meinem Server verlinkt (ist hellgelb Artefakt).
Leider habe ich den Screenshot nichtmehr davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann auch n fehler vom Arsenal sein mit dem 
Erste Hilfeskill etc.


----------



## Trizou (30. April 2009)

Mhmhmh ich mein, erste Hilfe auf 900???

Schwerster verursachter Treffer 353892967 ???

Gleichzeitig malygos 6 min + maly 20 + maly zum ersten mal gelegt, und das an einem tag?


Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen (finds grad net) das angeblich der Acc + die die mitwaren gebannt wurden. Ob stimmt, ka aber wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (30. April 2009)

flammenleviatan ohne systemüberladung und im hard hardmode gelegtm wirklich merkwürdig... unddas alles am 21. ....


----------



## luda (30. April 2009)

aha sehr interessant

not


----------



## Nebukadnezar 81 (30. April 2009)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> das ganze is ein Fake



Hab mir mal ein paar Gildenmitglieder angesehen, wenn du dir die Erfolge und die Bosskills ansiehst denk ich nicht das es ein Fake ist.

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das eine Gilde was ganze 2 Bosskills in Ulduar haben an einen Tag die 4 ersten Bosse in Ulduar dann legen mit jeden Hardmodeerfolg und das ganze noch auf heroisch.

Bzw. die anderen Erfolge wie Maly oder Obsi 3D.

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das die einen permanent Bann bekommen, weil das nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, können sie ja gleich auf einen P-Server spielen.


----------



## Randy Orton (30. April 2009)

Trizou schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen (finds grad net) das angeblich der Acc + die die mitwaren gebannt wurden. Ob stimmt, ka aber wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey,
fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/

mfg Randy


----------



## cheekoh (30. April 2009)

Nebukadnezar schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ein paar Gildenmitglieder angesehen, wenn du dir die Erfolge und die Bosskills ansiehst denk ich nicht das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das eine Gilde was ganze 2 Bosskills in Ulduar haben an einen Tag die 4 ersten Bosse in Ulduar dann legen mit jeden Hardmodeerfolg und das ganze noch auf heroisch.
> 
> ...



versteh ich das richtig? 

spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?

tolle logik


----------



## BloodlYy (30. April 2009)

SKANDAL!

wens stimmt.. der glückliche.


----------



## l33r0y (30. April 2009)

Es geht nicht darum das der Gm 'en Missgeschick gemacht hat sondern darum das die Gilde "angeblich" diese Situation ausnutzte und mit dem Teil nach Ulduar ging.


----------



## kthxbye (30. April 2009)

Denke auch, dass (falls das kein Fake is) beide Seiten bestraft werden sollten... sowhl der GM, als auch die Spieler.

(Passendes Beispiel)
Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.

Wenn ich die Tür 24/7 offen stehen lasse und dann irgendwann etwas geklaut wird, dann kann ich von der Versicherung auch keinen allzu großen finanziellen Beistand erwarten.

Kurz um:
Sowohl der Täter, als auch der, der das Verbrechen möglich macht gehören bestraft.

Oder halt in WoW:
Sowohl die Bugabuser, als auch die, die den Bug möglich machen (GM) gehören bestraft.

Wobei sich das auch nach der Schwere des Bugabusen richten sollte...
Wenn ich durch nen GM 100g erhalte, muss nich gleich der Acc. gebannt werden... aber wenn mir ein GM fälschlicher Weise eine solche Waffe in die Hand drückt und ich damit erstma sämtliche Hardmodes etc cleare, dann sollten schon schwerere Strafen folgen.

mfg


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (30. April 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass (falls das kein Fake is) beide Seiten bestraft werden sollten... sowhl der GM, als auch die Spieler.
> 
> (Passendes Beispiel)
> Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.
> ...



/sign


----------



## xRohen (30. April 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das der Gm 'en Missgeschick gemacht hat sondern darum das die Gilde "angeblich" diese Situation ausnutzte und mit dem Teil nach Ulduar ging.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Und um einen Fake halte ich es auch nicht, da sein schwerster verursachter Treffer ca. 25 % seines gesamtschadens ist!!!

Der zuständigen GM sollte hat Schuld, aber den Buguser meiner Meinung nach noch mehr.
Es kann immer mal ein Bug passieren in einem Spiel von dieser Größe, aber wenn solch einer kommt und der Spieler das so schamlos ausnutzt, dann gibt es da nichts zu beschönigen...


----------



## Dr4ke85 (30. April 2009)

Wäre ich der Spieler hätte ichs auch gemacht. Vorher hätte ich mir allerdings die Vertragsinhalte reingezogen um zu schauen ob man mich deshalb perma-bannen kann. 
Er selber hat ja im Sinne der Anklage nicht gecheatet sondern von einem Mitarbeiter halt ein falsches Item bekommen, das er das so schamlos ausnutzt....nun ich wette 9/10 wow Spielern würden das selbe machen. In einer Woche redet da sowieso keiner mehr drüber. Wenn du einen Hunni auf der Straße findest bringst du ihn mit Sicherheit gleich zum nächsten Fundbüro.... 

Das dies unmoralisch ist, ist mir auch klar aber schaut euch unsere Gesselschaft mal an ;-) Warum sollten sich die Menschen in nem MMO anders verhalten? Wer also über diesen Spieler rumheult kann doch besser zu der nächsten "Gebt den scheiß Banken keiner Steuergelder mehr" Demo gehen...oder sich darüber aufregen das Raubkopiererei härter bestraft wird als Kindesmißbrauch. Also trocknet eure Tränen und spielt weiter.


----------



## norp (30. April 2009)

Ihr mit eurem Heile Welt Gedusel seit alle sowas von daneben, ich mein seit ihr im RL auch so? omfg! Übrigens: Mit Bug oder Bugusing hat das ganze absolut nichts zu tuen.


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Heile Welt Gedusel seit alle sowas von daneben, ich mein seit ihr im RL auch so? omfg! Übrigens: Mit Bug oder Bugusing hat das ganze absolut nichts zu tuen.



nein aber dafür ists n ganz simpler exploit / cheat, die spieler gehören gebannt, denn sie können nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass das rechtens ist und der GM gehört gefeuert...


----------



## Teclador1982 (30. April 2009)

Also Accbann ist sicher der falsche Ansatz. Ich denke das da einfach der GM Schuld ist. Richtige Lösung wäre wohl den Acc stillzulegen -> Die Sachen wieder rückgängig machen -> Acc wieder freigeben. Und da das etwas dauert kann sich der Accbesitzer auch etwas bestraft fühlen bzw sehen andere das es sich nicht lohnt, wen sie sich mal in der selben Situation befinden.


----------



## Cazore (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Heile Welt Gedusel seit alle sowas von daneben, ich mein seit ihr im RL auch so?




hrhr der war schon lange fällig und gehört in jeden Thread statt "first"


Topic:
ich würds durchgehen lassen und mit nem Grinsen und erhobenen Zeigefinger abtun. Aber nich das mir das nochmal vorkommt Bürschschen!


----------



## norp (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> nein aber dafür ists n ganz simpler exploit / cheat, die spieler gehören gebannt, denn sie können nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass das rechtens ist und der GM gehört gefeuert...



Recht? Accountverkauf IST beispielsweise Rechtens auch wenn mimimiBlizzard das anders sieht, so sieht es aus mit RECHT. Per Definition ist es kein Bug, kein Cheat und schon garkein Exploit. Du solltest Dich mal mehr mit der Realität beschäftigen als ein paar Pixeln bzw. Bits und Bytes irgendeine Bedeutung zuzumessen.

Jetzt noch was witziges, wo die ganzen Bestrafungsfreaks mal grübeln dürfen: Wenn etwas geht was nicht gehen sollte, dann muß der, der es nutz bestraft werden. Wenn aber etwas nicht geht was gehen sollte, dann...? Da gerne Beispiele aus der Realität angebracht werden (so wie oben mit der Waffe): Wenn die Heizung im Winter 3 Tage ausfällt, dann kürz ich die Miete - irgendwelche Fragen? Wohl kaum. Wenn ich die tägliche Kochquest satte 7 Tage nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt machen kann (so geschehen nach Patch 3.1) dann...ja dann...nix. 

Es ist ein Spiel und es bedeutet absolut nichts, es ist Zeitvertreib, Spaß usw. usf. aber sehr, sehr viele Menschen scheinen da übel was durcheinander zu werfen. Die gerade im Zusammenhang mit WoW oft erwähnte Spielsucht ist eine Sache, der offensichtliche Realitätsverlust eine andere, eine viel bedenklichere wie ich finde.


----------



## Duranil (30. April 2009)

Also dem GM sollte man daraus keinen Strick drehen. Führ ihn ist das kein Spiel, sondern sein Job, mit dem er seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreitet. Vielleicht sein Traumjob und den sollte man nicht wegen ein paar falschen Kliks bei etwas so trivialem verlieren.

Das normale Spieler GM -Items nutzen könne, das ist viel schlimmer. Wenn sie es hin bekommen, Items nach Klassen und Rassen nutzbar zu machen, dann können sie es auch für "Normalos" und GMs. Denke das bedarf der Nachbesserung. Als Programmierer muss man immer damit rechnen das sowas passieren kann.

Ich finde das unsozial von der Gilde, das zu nutzen um berühmt zu werden. Hätten sie im Stillen das alles gemacht, hätten sie Items und Erfolge machen können, wie immer sie wollen. Sie hätten es ja nicht wie verrückt nutzen müssen, sondern da, wo sie ohne Hilfe nicht weiter kommen. Aber so weiß jeder das sie es nur mit cheaten geschafft haben. Nur weil ein GM ihnen ein Imba-Item gegeben hat, schaffen sie das, was andere ohne schaffen (werden). Denke die sind genug gestraft, denn wenn was weh tut in WoW, dann ist es ein zerstörter Ruf.


Oh und die Gilde wird bei den GMs auf dem Server sicher nun auch eine "besondere" Behandlung genießen, nachdem sie den einen derart bloß gestellt haben ...


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Was für eine Diskussion.
Also wer denkt, dass er ungeschoren davon kommt, wenn er sämtliche Mobs + Bosse, egal wie, onehitted, hat einen gehörigen Dachschaden.
Der Vorfall gehört auf Seite Blizzards untersucht, und die Accounts banned, von mir aus auch nur temporär. Aberkennung säntlicher Raid-Erfolge für Nordend sowie Löschung der gedroppten Items.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Rabaz (30. April 2009)

Unter Skandal versteh ich was anderes. NICHT wenn in einem SPIEL virtuelle Figürchen fälschlicherweise was virtuelles bekommen haben und dann virtuell irgendwo drin waren. Jedenfalls bereitet mir dies keine schlaflosen Nächte. Ich bin auch sicher dass da wo ihr selber arbeitet niemals ein Fehler gemacht wird.

Knispelknaspel von der Gilde Tralala hat dies und jenes gemacht....pfffffffff.....Reissack-Alarm. Ein GM soll ma runter gehen in den Keller, einem Admin eins über die Rübe ziehen und die Datenbank + Sicherungen löschen sodass alle wieder auf lvl 1 anfangen müssen, DAS wär ein geiler Skandal.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (30. April 2009)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-statist...e+Marvel+Family

man siehe zu kills in ulduar....
da liegen nur ca 2/3


----------



## Demitrius (30. April 2009)

sind doch auch nur Pixel... Wenn auch n paar heftige die wehtun können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheTaz (30. April 2009)

Da wird wieder ein Wind gemacht...

Jetzt versetzt Euch doch mal in die Lage des Spielers:

   Uh... was hab ich denn da bekommen?
   Möglichkeit A: Ja nix machen, und GM wieder kontaktieren
   Möglichkeit B: An der nächsten Mobgruppe ausprobieren

Zu 100% würde jeder Spieler Möglichkeit B wählen, und wer was anderes sagt, dessen Beiträge lese ich nie mehr durch.

   Ui, alle tot... und nun?
   Möglichkeit A: Nix machen, und GM kontaktieren
   Möglichkeit B: Ich schau mal, ob das auch an einem Boss geht

Naja... ich geb jetzt mal 2% der Spieler eine Chance, sich für Möglichkeit A zu entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, in dieser Situation hätte sich keiner anders verhalten, auch wenn demjenigen klar ist, dass die Erfolge später wieder aberkannt werden. Über einen Bann der Spieler zu reden ist doch Unsinn, gegen welche Regel haben Sie denn verstoßen?

Der GM wird schon eins auf die Finger bekommen haben, aber Entlassung etc. ist auch übertrieben.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. April 2009)

Also Gm war wohl unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder hatte sein Letzen Tag und dachte sich F.. Blizz^^ ^^ und die Acc von den Spielern Einfrieren und die Erfolge die sie gemacht haben Rückgängig machen^^ 

oder als ausgleich jeden Spieler mal für 2 Stunden son item Ausleihen ^^ Quasi nur so zum Testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (30. April 2009)

Ich finde, dass das ganz klar unter Bugusing fällt, denn jedem Spieler in der Gilde sollte klar sein, dass so ein Item NICHT in die Hand der Spieler gehört. 
Man hätte es gemeldet und gut ist. 

Ich wäre dafür, einen kurzzeitigen Bann auszusprechen, Erfolge und Items wieder zu nehmen und alles wieder von vorn anfangen zu lassen. 
Das ist nichts langwieriges aber der Buguser wird erkennen, dass sowas nie gut für einen selbst ist. 

Außerdem habt ihr euch doch selber in gewisser Weise damit den Spielspaß genommen, oder?


----------



## Yayoi (30. April 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass (falls das kein Fake is) beide Seiten bestraft werden sollten... sowhl der GM, als auch die Spieler.
> 
> (Passendes Beispiel)
> Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.
> ...



Du willst jetzt das benutzen einer realen Waffe mit dem Benutzen einer Waffe in WOW in einer Raidini gleichsetzen ? Manchmal mach ich mir wirklich Sorgen wenn ich sowas lese O.o. Es ist nur ein Spiel und der GM hat den Fehler gemacht. Es war sicherlich kein Verbrechen das Ding mal zu testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. April 2009)

Randy schrieb:


> Hey,
> fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/
> 
> mfg Randy


ES is volkomomen richtig das alle gebannt wurden... 
Die Idioten wusten das sie gebannt werden... also so what >_>


----------



## Yayoi (30. April 2009)

ZITAT(kthxbye @ 30.04.2009, 03:08) *
Denke auch, dass (falls das kein Fake is) beide Seiten bestraft werden sollten... sowhl der GM, als auch die Spieler.

(Passendes Beispiel)
Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.

Wenn ich die Tür 24/7 offen stehen lasse und dann irgendwann etwas geklaut wird, dann kann ich von der Versicherung auch keinen allzu großen finanziellen Beistand erwarten.

Kurz um:
Sowohl der Täter, als auch der, der das Verbrechen möglich macht gehören bestraft.

Oder halt in WoW:
Sowohl die Bugabuser, als auch die, die den Bug möglich machen (GM) gehören bestraft.

Wobei sich das auch nach der Schwere des Bugabusen richten sollte...
Wenn ich durch nen GM 100g erhalte, muss nich gleich der Acc. gebannt werden... aber wenn mir ein GM fälschlicher Weise eine solche Waffe in die Hand drückt und ich damit erstma sämtliche Hardmodes etc cleare, dann sollten schon schwerere Strafen folgen.

mfg


Du willst jetzt das benutzen einer realen Waffe mit dem Benutzen einer Waffe in WOW in einer Raidini gleichsetzen ? Manchmal mach ich mir wirklich Sorgen wenn ich sowas lese O.o. Es ist nur ein Spiel und der GM hat den Fehler gemacht. Es war sicherlich kein Verbrechen das Ding mal zu testen. dunno.gif


----------



## Petu (30. April 2009)

Und was soll das bitteschön genau für ein "Bug" sein? Du meinst das item ist ein Fehler? Hmm. naja. ok. Blizz hat schon so manchen Fehler begangen. 
Ich hätte das Teil übrigens auch ausprobiert....Ob das auch mit Allies geht ?


----------



## Kyrador (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Wenn die Heizung im Winter 3 Tage ausfällt, dann kürz ich die Miete - irgendwelche Fragen? Wohl kaum.



Sinnfreier Vergleich. Wenn im Winter (wenn ich die Wärme benötige) die Heizung ausfällt, muss ich dem Vermieter die Möglichkeit zur Reparatur geben... sprich, ihn anrufen und um Handwerker ersuchen. Ist er nicht erreichbar, so bin ich (in diesem Fall, weil eine ausgefallene Heizung im Winter gesundheitsschädigend sein kann) ausdrücklich dazu angehalten, selbst einen Handwerker zu rufen (entweder den zuständigen, für Mietshäuser gibt es meist Vertragshandwerker, oder falls sowas doch nicht existiert, einen preislich angemessenen Handwerker). Die Rechnung für den Handwerker muss aber in jedem Fall der Vermieter tragen, da er für eine funktionstüchtige Heizung Sorge zu tragen hat.
Weigert sich der Vermieter dagegen, trotz nachhaltiger Anfrage, einen Handwerker zu schicken, kann man das sicher als fahrlässige oder grob fahrlässige Körperverletzung ansehen und dann auf Schmerzensgeld klagen. Die Handwerkerrechnung muss er so oder so zahlen, da wird dir jedes Gericht recht geben...

@Topic: Es ist eine Sache, ob man das ganze Mal ausprobiert (ein paar Mobs, auch ein Boss wäre okay) oder das ganz bewußt durchzieht. Hätten die Jungs einfach mal Malygos gelegt, würde keiner was sagen. Aber die haben ja gleich noch Sath3D in 10er und 25 gemacht sowie Ulduar 25er Bosse... das ist dann wirklich Ausnutzen einer nicht vorhergesehenen Situation und gehört daher irgendwie bestraft.


----------



## Crowser19 (30. April 2009)

Wenn mir ein GM sowas "ausversehen" geben würde . würd ichs auch ausnutzen scheiß drauf was andere sagen was kann ich dafür wenn der GM so blöd is^^


----------



## *Quicksilver* (30. April 2009)

Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem wie sich manche hier derb aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um was? Um nix? Liest euch mal den Post durch im ersten Beitrag, der vom WoW Wiki. Er sagts ja voraus^^ Und wenn sich manche hier nicht wieder finden, achtet mal auf die letzten 2-3 Sätze des Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melbac (30. April 2009)

Bug: Fehler im Spiel

Bugusing: Fehler im Spiel ausnutzen um sich selbst Vorteile zu verschaffen.

GMs sind Teil des Spieles, Fehler der Gms sind demnach als Bugs zu betrachten.

Alle (Viele?) Bosse in Ulduar mithilfe des Bugs töten und Loot+Erfolge+Gold kassieren: Bugusing....

Ganz PRagmatisch würde der Ganze Raid nen permanenten Bann bekommen.

Allerdings wäre das wohl für Blizz SEHR schlechte Presse, es werden also wohl die Erfolge + Loot gelöscht werden....


----------



## Kanarax-tank (30. April 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein GM sowas "ausversehen" geben würde . würd ichs auch ausnutzen scheiß drauf was andere sagen was kann ich dafür wenn der GM so blöd is^^



Also ich find sowas net in ordnung. GM's sin eigentlich dafür verantwortlich das sowas NET vorkommt, aber wenn ausgerechnet die des selber nich hin kriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann sollten die GM zur rechenschaft gezogen werden und wenns dann au noch die spieler benutzten die dann au. = > bann

aber jeder macht da ja seine eigenen regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es passiert immer wieda (so ein zufall)


mfg


----------



## Shrimp (30. April 2009)

Ich möchte mal sagen, sowas geht sicher schnell.
Falls ein GM eine art von /insert-befehl beispielsweise hat, der evtl so aussehen könnte: "/insert item23851", er vertippt sich und schreibt "/insert item32851" .. dass dieses dann nun ausgerechnet DIESES legendäre Teil sein muss.. kann ja keiner ahnen..

und jetzt weint nicht rum, dass der Glückliche mal Ulduar komplett sehen durfte...


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Hm warum der User jetzt bestraft gehört entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Er hatte GM Waffe und wollte probieren was geht. Jeder, wirklich jeder von uns hätte in dieser Situation das Gleiche getan. Kommt endlich mal von Eurem hohen Moralross runter. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. 

Ich frage Euch, welchen Nachteil habt Ihr davon, dass der Typ ne Game Master Waffe hatte? Genau gar keinen. Einzig und allein die Sache mit dem, er hat den Erfolg jetzt errungen, lass ich gelten und den kann man sehr schnell zurücksetzen. Wenn Blizzard dies nicht tut, ist dies zwar für Euch ärgerlich, dennoch habt ihr doch aus der Sache immer noch keinen Nachteil. Die Firstkills sind sowieso durch die Elitegilden erreicht worden und er hat dies durch das Ausnutzen eines mehr oder weniger beabsichtigten Zufallsereignisses getan, also habt ihr doch die Genugtuung, sobald ihr den Erfolg habt, habt Ihr ihn Euch auf die reguläre Weise erarbeitet. Ihr müßt jetzt ganz stark sein und einfach über den häßlichen Schatten des Neides springen.

Der einzige der eigentlich dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen gehört, ist der betreffende Game Master und verlaßt Euch drauf Blizzard wird dies auch tun, denn er hat genau durch diese Aktion und den daraus entstehenden Wirbel zu einem gewissen Maße den Ruf von Blizzard geschmälert.Aber auch hier gilt, wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Nein, ich hätte es definitiv nicht gemacht, weil ich weiß, was für Konsequenzen sowas hat.
Der Waffenvergleich ist eigentlich garnicht sooo falsch.
Polizei = GM.
Polizist lässt Waffe liegen, ich finde sie. Was tun?
Ich weiß, das ich damit auf keinen Fall rumspiele, sondern sie zurückgebe.

Und natürlich ist WoW nur ein Spiel, welches trotzdem gewisse Regeln hat. Wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe:
Wer wirklich denkt, dass er ohne Konsequenzen solch ein Item einsetzen kann, bei Malygos, Sarth 3D, Ulduar Hero (ausprobieren? Hallo?) dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Den Leviathan, oder überhaupt einen einzigen Boss kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber so viele?

Der Ban ist gerechtfertigt. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht (wobei ich denke, dass derjenige genau wusste, was er da macht...).


----------



## Zomgolololadin (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> nein aber dafür ists n ganz simpler exploit / cheat, die spieler gehören gebannt, denn sie können nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass das rechtens ist und der GM gehört gefeuert...



Sag ma spinnst du? Willst jemanden feuern, der von dem Geld leben muss , weil er sich VERKLICKT hat? Alter komm ma klar bitte... und Spieler bannen? Sry ich hätte das aber auch gemacht nur wäre ich ulduar mit meiner Gilde um 5 Uhr morgens gegangen , wenn Gms schlafen und dann auch in einigen Stunden + hätte das Item nachm Raid gelöscht etc pp. ich muss nur staunen, dass dem Player da so ne Gelegenheit geboten wird und er nicht kurz still halten kann... dann wäre es vllt nie aufgeflogen oder so spät, dass man nicht mehr zurückverfolgen hätte können wofür alles das Ding vor so und sovielen Wochen genutzt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem kennt ihr das Sprichwort "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" , wenn du nen Koffer voller Geld vor dir liegen hast und weisst hey ich werd zu 100% nicht erwischt , hmm was machst du dann bloß... ? ^^


----------



## Crowser19 (30. April 2009)

wer sagt uns jetzt eigentlich das der GM nicht bezahlt wurd für diesen Fehler ^^

ne aber mal im ernst das wird so aussehen das sie die Erfolge rüssi etc zurücksetzen..


----------



## oichebaer (30. April 2009)

hmm...schwierige Sache!

Aber mal ehrlich: Wer von euch hätte das Teil NICHT ausprobiert? *schmunzel* 

so far, az 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (30. April 2009)

Randy schrieb:


> Hey,
> fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/



ist ein Fehler von dem gm, aber das gibt duir nicht das Recht dazu das Item auch noch zu benutzen


----------



## wass'n? (30. April 2009)

Mannomann, was da ein Wind drum gemacht wird.
Da hat ein GM einen Fehler gemacht. Wer, bitte, hat noch nie in seinem Job einen Fehler gemacht??? Und dafür jemanden entlassen? Auf solche Ideen können, meine Meinung, nur Leute kommen die selbst nicht arbeiten.
Und wie sofort nach Accountbann geschrien wird. Neid?
Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ein GM mir das Teil geschickt hätte, hätte ich nicht an einen Bann gedacht sondern mich gefreut. Ich wäre damit wahrscheinlich nicht mit so vielen Zeugen nach Ulduar spaziert. Aber weniger aus Angst vor einem Bann, sondern aus Angst, dass es auffällt und mir das coole Teil wieder abgenommen wird. Zum Farmen und so hätte ich es auch benutzt. 
Es ist ein Spiel in dem es um nichts geht außer Spaß zu haben. Alles Pixel. Da würde ich Schummeln bei "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" als erheblich schlimmer empfinden. Es geht nicht mal darum einen realen Gegner zu besiegen. Anders bei PvP. 
Wem hat er denn nun letztendlich geschadet? 
Ich behaupte nicht, dass meine Einstellung richtig ist, ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Tymion (30. April 2009)

Ist eigentlich noch KEINEM aufgefallen, dass der Typ das Item min. 4 Tage gehabt haben muss ? Oder glaub ihr, mit dem EQ schafft der am 21.4 den Flammenleviathan mit 4 Towern und am 25.4 Auriaya mit den Hero Erfolgen ? Oder sind die Erfolge jetzt doch so leicht, dass man das einfach so hinbekommt ?^^ Da muss der GM wirklich mist gebaut haben, jemanden ein Item zuzustecken, und erst VIER tage später bemerkt wird, dass der eine GM Waffe bekommen hat.


----------



## Shrimp (30. April 2009)

ich denke dem ban ist einfach vorzuziehen:

Spieler auf lvl80 lassen,
alle items wegnehmen,
gold wegnehmen..
postfach und handelsfenster für 4 wochen sperren..
gruppeneröffnung und beitritt sperren..

alles auf video aufnehmen, wenn er versucht unbewaffnet und allein wieder an alle sachen zu kommen..
anfangend mit den todesminen, kral, kloster, tempel usw.. 

wär für mich n echter gag 8)


-- dann kann er sich das überlegen, ob er faul ist und 4 wochen kein wow zockt und wartet, bis ihm seine gildenmitglieder nach der frist wieder helfen können... oder ob er seinen fehler "nacharbeitet"


----------



## Domicus (30. April 2009)

Schaut Ihr hier:

http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17

Vielleicht hat er sich ja wirklich zu "Wort" gemeldet :-P

Ich find die Story eher amüsant, klar aberkennen usw. aber die Raidmember dauerbannen find ich etwas überzogen.

Grüße


----------



## Anburak-G (30. April 2009)

oichebaer schrieb:


> hmm...schwierige Sache!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich: Wer von euch hätte das Teil NICHT ausprobiert? *schmunzel*
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch mal, das JEDER das probiert hätte!

Aber ob jeder damit gleich so dick aufgetragen hätte???


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte es definitiv nicht gemacht, weil ich weiß, was für Konsequenzen sowas hat.
> Der Waffenvergleich ist eigentlich garnicht sooo falsch.
> Polizei = GM.
> Polizist lässt Waffe liegen, ich finde sie. Was tun?
> Ich weiß, das ich damit auf keinen Fall rumspiele, sondern sie zurückgebe.



Das ist löblich von Dir, Du solltest aber bedenken, dass du in diesem Fall die Realität mit einem Spiel vergleichst. Wenn in einem Computerspiel zum Beispiel einem ego Shooter die Polizeiwaffe rumliegen würde, würdest Du sie doch auch nutzen und nicht sagen: Das ist jetzt aber moralisch nicht vertretbar ich nutze die Waffe jetzt aber nicht, weil sie grad der Polizist, den ich erschossen habe fallen gelassen hat. (Bisschen weit hergeholt beschreibt aber den Standpunkt ganz gut)



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist WoW nur ein Spiel, welches trotzdem gewisse Regeln hat. Wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe:
> Wer wirklich denkt, dass er ohne Konsequenzen solch ein Item einsetzen kann, bei Malygos, Sarth 3D, Ulduar Hero (ausprobieren? Hallo?) dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Den Leviathan, oder überhaupt einen einzigen Boss kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber so viele?
> 
> Der Ban ist gerechtfertigt. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht (wobei ich denke, dass derjenige genau wusste, was er da macht...).



Wo steht der Besitzer einer Gm Waffe darf sie nicht benutzen? Da muß ich wohl einen Punkt in den AGBs übersehen haben. Es wurde eine Waffe benutzt, die von Blizzard kreiert wurde und genauso funktioniert, wie das Design vorschreibt. Das diese Waffe der Öffentlichkeit nicht zusteht ist hierbei völlig irrelevant, sie ist aber vorhanden. 

Auf der anderen Seite steht aber auch im WOWWiki, dass es nicht ums ausprobieren ging. Ein Gleichnis hierzu. Diese Gruppe von Personen hat eine Million Euro auf der Straße gefunden. Was macht man jetzt damit? Zurückgeben wäre das moralisch richtige. Man entschiedet aber, "hey wir geben das Geld aus, wir wollen uns einen Tag wie Millionäre fühlen. Sicher es gibt Konsequenzen, aber was solls man lebt nur einmal." Aber es wurde ganz klar angesagt, wir sind uns der Konsequenzen bewußt, wir nehmen sie in Kauf.  Genau dies hat die betroffene Gilde getan. Sie können aber auch alle mit einem Bann leben. Dies haben sie klar im Forum dargestellt.

Also kann Euch die ganze Aktion immer noch egal sein, denn wenn die Gilde einen Bann bekommt, findet sie das in Ordnung, wenn nicht, ist es auch OK. Denn Ihr habt immer noch keinen Nachteil davon.


----------



## Dread01 (30. April 2009)

Also im Verhältniss zur nahenden Pandemie ist das GM "Vergehen" (wenn man es mal so betiteln will) schon ein handfester Skandal!
Meine Herren - ein GM hat einen Fehler gemacht und ein paar Spieler haben davon profitiert - who cares ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard regelt das intern und gut ists.


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. April 2009)

oichebaer schrieb:


> hmm...schwierige Sache!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich: Wer von euch hätte das Teil NICHT ausprobiert? *schmunzel*
> 
> ...



Ich hätt sie ausprobiert aber vllt bei lvl 10er mobs vor OG aber nicht in Ulduar..


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

oichebaer schrieb:


> hmm...schwierige Sache!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich: Wer von euch hätte das Teil NICHT ausprobiert? *schmunzel*



Seh ich ähnlich - sehr verfürherisch, wenn man so ein Item auf einmal im Rucksack/in der Post hat.  Aber Ulduar clearen war wohl etwas übertrieben.
Ob eine Sperre des User-Account gerechtfertigt ist mag ich nicht beurteilen, das steht mir nicht zu - das bringt mich aber gleich zum nächsten Punkt: Welches andere Spiel polarisiert wegen einem Ingame-Item denn noch so stark? Leider verlieren bei der Diskussion aber einige den Bezug zur Realität, wenn sie gleich Entlassungen wegen einem Fehler !fordern!. Was davon so abhängt ist denen anscheinend egal (Hotel Mama?). Das zu fordern oder zu beurteilen steht mir als aussenstehender ebenso wenig zu.

Ich hab hier auch irgendwelche Kommentare bzgl. Legalität und Illegalität des Account-Verkaufs gelesen - wenn der Hersteller/Betreiber eines Spiels/Services das explizit ausschließt und mögliche Präventivstrafen dafür vorsieht (Accountban), dann machen die das auch, egal ob der Accountverkauf nach Gesetzgebung des Landes toleriert wird oder nicht. Von daher ist die Legalitätsdiskussion verschwendete Müh.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ich hätt sie ausprobiert aber vllt bei lvl 10er mobs vor OG aber nicht in Ulduar..



Hättest du nicht, denn die 10er Mobs vor OG sind one Hiter egal mit welcher Waffe. Es geht um die Herausforderung und da ist nunmal Ulduar mit seinen knackigen Gegnern der Olymp den es zu Erklimmen gilt. Außerdem wer sagt Dir denn, dass er nicht klein angefangen hat mit den Inis, die er schon durchatte, eventuell sogar Naxx 25er, das bekommt doch gar keiner mit, ob er da allein reinläuft.


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht, denn die 10er Mobs vor OG sind one Hiter egal mit welcher Waffe. Es geht um die Herausforderung und da ist nunmal Ulduar mit seinen knackigen Gegnern der Olymp den es zu Erklimmen gilt.



Wenn da steht es ist ein shirt kann es schwer eine waffe sein Oo

http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17

Außerdem, ich raide für den spaß und allein deswegen wäre ich in keinen 80er raid oder ini gegangen, weil dann könnte ich auch gleich auf einem Privat server spielen


----------



## Solaron (30. April 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe ma eine frage.

Am dienstag spammte ein lvl 21 Schurke für die Hdw das er eine grp suche dafür. davot stand aber das Blizzard zeichen. Nachdem es alle gesehn haben war er off und 2 min später war er wieder on aber ohne den blizzard zeichen. Nun die frage wie geht den sowas? Cheat oder war das nen Gm der nur bissl Twinken will oder die chats mit lesen möchte?


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Irendwo bei den Charakter Informationen eine 1 anstatt einer 0, behoben durch Relog. Scheint im Moment häufiger vorzukommen.
Tut euch einen gefallen, und "spielt" keinen GM nach. Das gibt auch einen Ban.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Ich finde das Beispiel mit der Polizei hinkt!

Ein Polizist läßt die Waffe liegen und Florian findet sie und stellt damit was an.

Es ist ja so, dass wir tag-täglich mit unseren Waffen questen.

Es wäre wohl eher so, dass ein Soldat ein Waffe findet die nach der Genfer Konvention verboten ist und sie trotzdem einsetzt.


In erster Linie hat halt der GM gepennt! Wenn die Waffe bei nem Spieler landet ist es doch klar, dass er sie mal ausprobieren will!


Ulduar? Hm... letztendlich mußte er ja schon ab dem Anlegen und nutzen damit rechnen gebannt zu werden, also warum nicht?

Bann? Ja! Aber vielleicht für 3 Tage oder so! Ich finde ein perm-Bann währe ne Frechheit! 

Und zum Thema ausnutzen der Spielemechanik:

Als ein Magier mittels Zauberraub (was ein höchst offizieller Zauber des Mages ist) ein NaxViertel gesäubert hat, schrien alle: AUSNUTZEN DER SPIELEMECHANIK!!

Wenn aber ein offensichtlich "kaputter" Mob zum Waffen skillen genutzt wird, dann ist das so und gehört so......

Ich finds paradox.....


----------



## Mäuserich (30. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?! Ich glaub ich könnte auch nicht wiederstehen so ein "Spielzeug" mal auszuprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermutlich würde ich wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekäme mir auch mal Ulduar im Hardmode ansehen und mal schaun wie weit ich bei Sath 3D komme bevor ich die "Atombombe" zünde, allerdings würde ich davon ausgehen das ich ne Ermahnung von Blizz bekomme und das sämtlicher Loot gelöscht wird. Das wäre mir der Spass aber wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GM gehört schon bestraft, n' Eintrag in die Personalakte oder eine Abmahnung oder sowas, aber ihn gleich rauswerfen weil er mal einen Fehler gemacht hat?! Jetzt mal im Ernst, wer von euch hat auf der Arbeit nicht auch mal einen saudummen Fehler gemacht oder ne Klassenarbeit total in den Sand gesetzt obwohl einem das Thema halbwegs lag? Das ist menschlich, also wirklich!



Cazore schrieb:


> ich würds durchgehen lassen und mit nem Grinsen und erhobenen Zeigefinger abtun. Aber nich das mir das nochmal vorkommt Bürschschen!



Ein kleines Du Du Du fände ich da schon lustig, evtl. könnte man ja mit nem kleinem 3 Std. Bann etwas Nachdruck verleihen, das würde ich für angemessen halten... Das der Loot verschwinden sollt ist denke ich wie oben gesagt klar!


----------



## Cyronas (30. April 2009)

mimimiii     pipapo   und Tralala....

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein accountbann für so ne action grad die richtige alternative ist...
vor allem - Das war zu 100% die Schuld eines GM´s!!!  

und meines wissens, kann man das Spiel - zu 100% in vollen zügen - mit den Sachen, die einem durch das Spiel zur Verfügung gestellt werden auch nutzen.... es ist jetzt egal, wie er dieses Brust-teil bekommen hat, aber es gilt damit folgende tatsache:
Er hatte diese Brustplatte durch WoW bekommen, warum dann auch nicht benutzen?
was er damit dann wo und wie killt, ist sein bier...

und jetzt soll mir hier keiner sagen, das er so ein moral-apostel ist und dieses teil nicht benutzen würde, wenn man schon ne Chance hat....   JEDER hier würde auch damit in die nächste Raid-Ini springen und sich austoben... JEDER!!!!

also bleibt mal aufm Teppich und seit mal zu euch selbst ehrlich!!!


----------



## Solaron (30. April 2009)

naja wieso soll wir den nen gm spielen wollen? is doch langweilig einfach ne taste drücke und alles is down bsw das equip und was zuerreichen zu erhalten.^^


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Wenn da steht es ist ein shirt kann es schwer eine waffe sein Oo



jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben






schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Außerdem, ich raide für den spaß und allein deswegen wäre ich in keinen 80er raid oder ini gegangen, weil dann könnte ich auch gleich auf einem Privat server spielen



Löblich, aber jeder setzt andere Prioritäten ins Spiel. Und diese Gilde hielt nunmal gerade dies für Entertainment. Aber danke für den Link, der Commentary darunter von "Karatechop" ist eher interessant, obwohl ich den für einen absoluten Fake halte.


----------



## GreenIsaac (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte es definitiv nicht gemacht, weil ich weiß, was für Konsequenzen sowas hat.
> Der Waffenvergleich ist eigentlich garnicht sooo falsch.
> Polizei = GM.
> Polizist lässt Waffe liegen, ich finde sie. Was tun?
> ...



Sehe ich genau so /signed...
Trotzdem ne eigenartige Aktion von nem GM o_o
Erst der Legendary Kolben an nen DK und jetzt der Schmarn ._.

Morgen gibts goldene crit ololol Schusswaffen für Priester und Schamanen >.<


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. April 2009)

Also ich denke NICHT, das die Spieler dafür gebannt werden sollten, höchstens die Gedroppten Items sollten gelöscht werden, bzw. die Chars auf den Tag vor dem Run zurückgesetzt werden.
Den GM? Tja, DEM würde ich in den Arsch treten aber so richtig!


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Cyronas schrieb:


> mimimiii     pipapo   und Tralala....
> 
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein accountbann für so ne action grad die richtige alternative ist...
> vor allem - Das war zu 100% die Schuld eines GM´s!!!


Genau, Waffen töten Menschen und Bleistifte machen Rechtschreibfehler. Passt schon.


> und jetzt soll mir hier keiner sagen, das er so ein moral-apostel ist und dieses teil nicht benutzen würde, wenn man schon ne Chance hat....   JEDER hier würde auch damit in die nächste Raid-Ini springen und sich austoben... JEDER!!!!
> 
> also bleibt mal aufm Teppich und seit mal zu euch selbst ehrlich!!!


Wie gesagt: Damit nach Ulduar zu gehen ist einfach nur strunxdumm. Ich hätte es nicht getan.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Damit nach Ulduar zu gehen ist einfach nur strunxdumm. Ich hätte es nicht getan.



Tüüürlich nicht, wir alle hättens nicht darum gehts doch! Keiner von uns hätte das je gewagt, deswegen regen sich alle auf wieso dies iwie gewagt haben.


----------



## La Saint (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Recht? Accountverkauf IST beispielsweise Rechtens auch wenn mimimiBlizzard das anders sieht, so sieht es aus mit RECHT. Per Definition ist es kein Bug, kein Cheat und schon garkein Exploit. Du solltest Dich mal mehr mit der Realität beschäftigen als ein paar Pixeln bzw. Bits und Bytes irgendeine Bedeutung zuzumessen.
> 
> Jetzt noch was witziges, wo die ganzen Bestrafungsfreaks mal grübeln dürfen: Wenn etwas geht was nicht gehen sollte, dann muß der, der es nutz bestraft werden. Wenn aber etwas nicht geht was gehen sollte, dann...? Da gerne Beispiele aus der Realität angebracht werden (so wie oben mit der Waffe): Wenn die Heizung im Winter 3 Tage ausfällt, dann kürz ich die Miete - irgendwelche Fragen? Wohl kaum. Wenn ich die tägliche Kochquest satte 7 Tage nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt machen kann (so geschehen nach Patch 3.1) dann...ja dann...nix.



Vollkommen richtig. Nur verstehen die Fanboiz das natürlich nicht.

Ich behaupte mal, so etwas wie bug-using oder exploits in einem Spiel kann es per Definition garnicht geben, denn alles was im Spiel machbar ist geschieht durch den ausdrücklichen Willen des Spielehersteller. Im Gegensatz zum RL hat dieser in dem Spiel nämlich Godmode. Wenn er nicht will, das irgendetwas geschieht, dann hat er es nicht zu ermöglichen.

Etwas als Exploit zu bezeichnen ist nicht anderes als Gewinnmaximierung zu betreiben. Der Hersteller hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit ein nicht gewünschtes Feature aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Wenn er es nicht tut, weil er keine Zeit, keine Lust oder keine Leute dafür hat, dann ist das sein Problem. Nicht das Problem der Spieler.

In dem vorliegenden Fall hätte Blizzard zum Beispiel alle Items, die nicht von Spielern benutzt werden sollen, mit einem entsprechenden Flag versehen und ein Stück Software schreiben müssen, das sie in der Hand von Spielern nicht funktionieren. Aber das ist Aufwand. Und Aufwand kostet Geld.

Ich bin aus der Branche und weiß, wie so etwas läuft. So dieses Teil kein Fake ist, dann kann ich mir folgenden Ablauf vorstellen. 

1) Während der Entwicklung stellt ein Programmierer beim Testen fest, das es mühselig ist, einen bestimmten Bereich von Mobs zu clearen, wenn man dazu jeden Mob einzeln ancklicken und dann im Kontextmenue "tot" auswählen muss. Also hackt man sich quick & dirty ein kleines Tool zusammen, das das auf Knopfdruck erledigt. Später kommen dann noch andere Tools für Fliegen, durch die Wände gehen und was weiß ich dazu. 
2) Man hat sich an die Bequemlichkeit gewöhnt und bei Release läßt man diese Items einfach im Spiel. Erstens wäre es inzwischen echter Aufwand alle diese Funktionalitäten wieder aus dem Programmcode zu entfernen, zweitens könnte man es ja noch mal gebrauchen.
3) Die GMs benötigen ein paar Features für ihre Arbeit. Anstatt irgendetwas neu zu entwickeln, was Zeit und Geld kostet, kommt man auf die Idee den GMs die alten Entwicklertools zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die meisten können sie zwar nicht gebrauchen, aber die zwei, drei benötigen Features sind dabei.
4) Durch Dummheit, Pech oder Schabernak gerät jetzt eines dieser Testtools in die Hände eines Spielers und der faßt das berechtigt als Jackpot auf.

In diesem Ablauf hat Blizzard dreimal Gewinnmaximierung betrieben.
a) Man hat ein Stück Code zusammengehauen ohne es komplett ins System zu integrieren. Ok, das ist bei Testtools üblich weil man davon ausgeht, das sie nicht in der Software bleiben.
b) Man hat diesen Code nicht aus dem Programm entfernt
c) Anstatt für die GMs speziell zugeschnitte Software zu schreiben hat man ihnen die alten Tools gegeben.

Egal, wie der wirkliche Ablauf war. Wenn sowas passiert, es es Blizzards Schuld, nicht die der Spieler. So gesehen ist das Spiel doch wieder wie das RL. Die kleinen hängt man, die großen läßt man laufen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Männchen (30. April 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?
> 
> tolle logik



Sie haben diesen Fehler ausgenutzt und es sich zum Vorteil gemacht, das ist eindeutig strafbar.


----------



## Starfros (30. April 2009)

Randy schrieb:


> Hey,
> fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/
> 
> mfg Randy




Sofern sie diese items Nutzen ist es berechtigt diese Spieler zu bestrafen. 

Man schaut sich ja zu 1000% das Item an oder meinst du nicht auch , wenn du dann dieses Item bewusst anwendest obwohl du weist das du gegner mit einem Schlag niederstrecken kannst ist es durchaus berechtigt.

So lang Du es NUR im inventar hälst kann dir keiner was. Dennoch sollte man einen anderen GM bzw. noch besser Support Kontaktieren.

Es ist nix anders als wenn du einen bestehenden Exploit/Bug bewusst nutzt.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Tüüürlich nicht, wir alle hättens nicht darum gehts doch! Keiner von uns hätte das je gewagt, deswegen regen sich alle auf wieso dies iwie gewagt haben.


Falls es dir aufgefallen ist geht es darum, ob die Strafen gerechtfertigt sind. Und wie schon ein paar mal gesagt:
Ja, der GM hat einen Fehler gemacht, sei es ein Zahlendreher, oder verklickt, oder was weiß ich.
Der Spieler hat diesen Fehler aktiv ausgenutzt, wissentlich. Und deswegen ist das völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Recht? Accountverkauf IST beispielsweise Rechtens auch wenn mimimiBlizzard das anders sieht, so sieht es aus mit RECHT.



Du bist ein ganz Schlauer!^^

Ich schick dir mal die Adresse meines Fitnesscenters, bitte ruf mal dort an und erklär ihnen, dass es RECHTENS ist, wenn ich meine Mitgliedskarte verleihe, vermiete oder verkaufe!

Ach da war doch was.. ach ja!

Weil es ja RECHTENS ist, kann Blizzard nichts dagegen tun wie z.B. den Account sperren!

Verwechselt du da nicht was? Oder bist du etwa etwas selbstgeRECHT?


----------



## rushiflauschi (30. April 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Recht? Accountverkauf IST beispielsweise Rechtens auch wenn mimimiBlizzard das anders sieht, so sieht es aus mit RECHT.
> 
> WTF? Ich glube, da verstehste was ziemlich falsch... Du hast den Account quasi gepachtet/ gemietet. Er gehört Blizzard, du darfst ihn lediglich benutzen. Du kannst dir auch kein Auto mieten und es danach verkaufen. Das ist UNRECHT und basta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. April 2009)

Ach ja Leute, ich finde so etwas kann halt vorkommen - Perfektion gibt es nirgends - das wäre auch allzu langweilig. 

Den Spieler bannen halte ich für total übertrieben, dass er mit der Waffe ein bißchen gewütet hat, ist nachvollziehbar, denn das hätte wahrscheinlich fast jeder von uns getan - daher Verwarnung und gut ist.
Den GM verwarnen und ebenfalls im "Amt" lassen.


----------



## lala.y0 (30. April 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?
> 
> tolle logik



ähm

das ist bugusing, ich meine, mit nem gm item in inis zu gehen und dann alle bosse zu killen.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

*doof kuck*
http://www.wowwiki.com/Server:Vek%27nilash_US/Karatechop <- solche Bilder kann ich Euch in nicht mal 5 Minuten faken o0
Das stinkt doch zum Himmel :>
Ich kann mir das echt nicht vorstellen, dass ein GM so doof ist..


----------



## GermanTrasheR (30. April 2009)

Warum werden die Spieler bestraft? Wenn sie durch Zufall dieses Item erhalten haben, kann mir kein Spieler erzählen er würde es nicht ausnutzen. Dieser Fehler ist durch die GameMaster entstanden und nicht durch irgendwelche Spieler verursacht worden. Logisch das sie das ausgenutzt haben. Die GameMaster hätten betraft werden sollen und nicht die Spieler. Naja man weiss es nicht, bestimmt wurden die GameMaster auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Ich finde durch solche Blizzard internen Fehler, die Spieler dafür zu bestrafen lächerlich, damit vergraulen sie nur ihre Kunden...

Meine Meinung.

mfg German


----------



## La Saint (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte es definitiv nicht gemacht, weil ich weiß, was für Konsequenzen sowas hat.
> Der Waffenvergleich ist eigentlich garnicht sooo falsch.
> Polizei = GM.
> Polizist lässt Waffe liegen, ich finde sie. Was tun?
> Ich weiß, das ich damit auf keinen Fall rumspiele, sondern sie zurückgebe.



Dein Beispiel ist unvollständig. Der Staat = Blizzard hat die Möglichkeit, die Waffen seiner Polizisten = GMs mit geringem Aufwand so herzustellen, das sie ausschließlich in den Händen von Polizisten funktionieren. Wenn ein Polizist die Waffe liegen läßt und jemand sie findet, dann kann dieser absolut nichts damit anfangen.

Der Staat spart sich aber diesen geringen Mehraufwand bei der Waffenherstellung, da er wie alle anderen vergleichbaren Staaten auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgelegt ist und es ihm billiger kommt, 10 seiner Einwohner mit der Todesstrafe zu belegen als die Waffenproduktion umzustellen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Treni (30. April 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?
> 
> tolle logik




nen polizist verliert seine waffe auf der straße, du nimmst sie und läufst amok damit,
wird nur der polizist bestraft? oO man man leute...^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Hm warum der User jetzt bestraft gehört entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Er hatte GM Waffe und wollte probieren was geht. Jeder, wirklich jeder von uns hätte in dieser Situation das Gleiche getan. Kommt endlich mal von Eurem hohen Moralross runter. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel.


Definitiv und ich hätte mir den Spaß ganz gewiss nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde dem Spieler bzw dem Raid die Erfolge aberkennen und den Loot aus dem Inventar löschen, da sie beides nicht mit regulären Mitteln erreicht haben. Das war´s dann aber auch, kein Bann oder sonstige drastische Mittel.

Den GM ein Wochen zum Kaffeekochen degradieren und gut. Aber Blizz wird da seine eigene Firmenpolitik haben und vermutlich wird es Konsequenzen geben - schon um Nachahmer auszubremsen. Denn spätestens in der Arena und im BG wirds für den Gegener ärgerlich, wenn jemand mit einem "imba" GM-Item rumrennt.

Tante Edith meint:
Mal auf´m Teppich bleiben. Der Vergleich zu Polizei und Amokläufer? Aufräumen in der Raidinstanz = Amoklauf?
Da passt wohl eher der Vergleich: Versehentlich zuviel Taschengeld bekommen und fix zehn Tüten Bonbons gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(bevor Nachfragen kommen: aus dem Taschengeldalter bin ich lange raus)


----------



## Love-Coast (30. April 2009)

Wieso sollte man irgendeinen der Spieler bannen? Der Gm hat ihnen doch die Waffe gegeben und wieso sollte man das nicht ausnutzen? Hätte er gesagt "ich geb sie dir aber du darfst sie nicht benutzen" könnte ichs verstehen aber so. Steht doch nirgendwo geschrieben das man Dinge, die man vom GM bekommt nicht auch benutzen darf. Also von daher.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> nen polizist verliert seine waffe auf der straße, du nimmst sie und läufst amok damit,
> wird nur der polizist bestraft? oO man man leute...^^


Fahrlässigkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norp (30. April 2009)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> WTF? Ich glube, da verstehste was ziemlich falsch... Du hast den Account quasi gepachtet/ gemietet. Er gehört Blizzard, du darfst ihn lediglich benutzen. Du kannst dir auch kein Auto mieten und es danach verkaufen. Das ist UNRECHT und basta.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und merkst es nichtmal, aber gut Dein Problem.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man irgendeinen der Spieler bannen? Der Gm hat ihnen doch die Waffe gegeben und wieso sollte man das nicht ausnutzen?


Ob man bannt oder nicht ist die eine Frage.
Ich glaube nicht, daß da irgendwer für gebannt wird.
Aber warum man es nicht ausnutzen sollte? Weil es unfair ist.

Ich glaube ich wäre schwer in Versuchung gewesen, hätte aber dann wohl ein Ticket geschrieben und während der Wartezeit mit den Gildies herzlich gelacht.

Und eine Frage an diejenigen, die das nicht gemeeldet, sondern damit raiden gegangen wären: Hättet ihr auf die "errungenen" Erfolge und Items dann stolz sein können? Ich für meinen Teil eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


norp schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und merkst es nichtmal, aber gut Dein Problem.


Nein, tut er nicht. Der Acc und alles was drauf ist gehört Blizz und Du zahlst quasi nur eine monatliche Miete.
Aber das ist ein völlig anderes Thema und gehört eigentlich nicht in diese Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru21 (30. April 2009)

Also was manche hier sagen ist jawohl echt krass! Das mit einem Waffenfund im Real Life zu vergleichen zeigt ganz offensichtlich das manche leute schon zu viel WoW gezockt haben und diese 2 Linien bei denen schon miteinander verschmolzen sind. Ihr habt ein echtes Problem!

Zum anderen finde ich es verwunderlich das ihr euch alle (also wirklich die meisten) darüber aufregen, sicher das das nicht noch öfter passieren soll da sonst die komplette Spielmechanik zerstört wird.
Aber ich bitte euch das war jetz das 2. mal soviel ich weiß.
In diesem Sinne versteh ich nicht das wenigstens die "eigentlichen" WoW gamer da zusammenhalten!
Bei vielen hört man einfach nur den Neid und der Gestank der Itemgeilheit (weil sie nicht so leicht rankommen) riecht bis sonst wo.
Also wenn der typ damit durchgekommen wäre und für ihn das Spiel dann trotzdem noch interessant ist, würde ich mich für ihn freuen.
Die Höhe ist wirklich zu sagen das der Gamer bestrafft werden soll, das maximalste sollte sein, das er das ding abgenommen bekommt (das is klar) und die items die er damit erfarmt hat und das wars.
Durch einen Fehler der durch Blizzard verursacht wurde und einen positiven Effekt auf einen Spieler hatte, soll also bestraft werden aber Fehler (oder Bugs)  die negative eigenschafften auf einen Spieler haben werden von blizzard einach hingenommen!
BEISPIELE!!!!

Wieviel gold hab ich unnötig ausgegeben in Hinsicht auf den dualspecbug, 1 tag vor dem vorletzen patch nochmal dick Gold bezahlt und dann erfahr ich das die talente mit dem patch 3.1.1 wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Und dann andere bugs wo man unnötig stirbt und unnötig rep kosten hat und und und

Dann noch etwas was auch das Real Life betrifft, normalerweise sollten die Server um 5 uhr morgens runtergefahren werden, bei nem content Patch kann ich es verstehen wenn sie was mehr Zeit brauchen aber mittlerweile wird bzw. ist es einfach standard das die um 3 runtergefahren werden und auf dauer machen die 2 Stunden viel auf.

Also wenn blizzard überall "GLEICHGEWICHT" und "GERECHTIGKEIT" will dann sollten die mal bei sich anfangen!
Sprich mal nen Pauschal Gold betrag an die gamer und Spielzeitvergütung für WoW, das sie das nicht machen und vielleicht auch schwer zu reallisieren ist, sollten die bei solchen GM Fehlern bezogen auf die gamer die dessen Dummheit ausnutzen mal schnell die Klappe halten, dies gilt übrigens auch für die itemgeilen Leute hier!
Ihr habt ein echtes Problem!


----------



## Mäuserich (30. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und eine Frage an diejenigen, die das nicht gemeeldet, sondern damit raiden gegangen wären: Hättet ihr auf die "errungenen" Erfolge und Items dann stolz sein können? Ich für meinen Teil eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte nicht mal damit gerechnet das ich die Dinger 1 Stunde im Inv. hab ^^

Ganz im Ernst: mal eben alles damit zu clearen ist sicher lustig und den Spass hätte ich mir gegönnt aber es den Loot behalten hätte ich sicher nicht weil das nicht der Sinn des Spiels ist und ich an den Items keinen Spass gehabt hätte. (OK, ich hätte vermutlich auch BT und MH wegen T6 Style-Need nochmal fix solo gemacht, aber mit equippten 80ern ist das eh freeloot also wayne, da kann ich auch Hogger mit dem Ding umpusten und mich über 11 Kuper freuen...)


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Genau! Ein Ticket schreiben ob der GM einem die Waffe mit Absicht gegeben hat und wenn ja, nochmals ehrfürchtig bedanken! (auf gut deutsch: blöd stellen)

und dann sofort raiden gehen!

Ist doch nicht mein Problem wenn die GMs momentan mit der Ticketbearbeitung nicht hinterher kommen! hr hr hr


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genau! Ein Ticket schreiben ob der GM einem die Waffe mit Absicht gegeben hat und wenn ja, nochmals ehrfürchtig bedanken! (auf gut deutsch: blöd stellen)
> 
> und dann sofort raiden gehen!
> 
> Ist doch nicht mein Problem wenn die GMs momentan mit der Ticketbearbeitung nicht hinterher kommen! hr hr hr


*gg*
Alla: Der Wille war da ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Alla: Der Wille war da !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Wille war da und das Fleisch so schwach wie die Gegner!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Am Ende von Ulduar kann man das ja dann mit den Worten eines Bosses ausdrücken:
         "Ich...ich hab das alles nicht gewollt!!"


----------



## Tôny (30. April 2009)

Sind GM items nicht rot? Also die Schrift bei artefakten

Ah die habens geändert zu gelb


----------



## Chuchulain (30. April 2009)

erstmal:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selten so gelacht
2. ich gestehe: ich hätte damit alle Inis ausgeräumt die ich noch nicht besucht habe (Ulduar, Maly) und einfach jeden Boss einmal umhauen, einfach um alle gesehen zu haben und nicht wegen dem Loot.
Danach hätte ich den GM nen schönen Dankesbrief für das GM-Item geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass ich da noch ein wenig Loot von meinen Dungeon-Besuchen habe.
Soll mir Blizz doch den Loot und die Erfolge wegnehmen, ich als Spieler hab alles gesehen, wenn auch nicht so wie beabsichtigt.
Ein Bann wäre übertrieben, ein Perma-Bann unnötig. Ich habe als Spieler einen GM um Hilfe gebeten bei einem Item-Problem, und als Reaktion schickt er mir sowas. Gut, ich hätte das Teil mal ausprobiert, und wenn es so funktioniert wie angegeben losgezogen und all die Bosse umgehauen die ich erst in ein paar Wochen/Monaten plätte. Und so ähnlich hätten es 99% aller anderen WoW-Spieler auch gemacht. Himmelherrgottnochmal, es ist ein Spiel! Wegen ein paar Pixeln, die in ein paar Monaten eh niemanden mehr interessieren so einen Wind zu machen ist einfach übertrieben.
Bei 11 Millionen Accounts kommen nunmal Fehler vor, sowohl bei Spielern als auch GMs. Dass sich Fehler der GMs stärker auswirken ist klar, und es war mMn nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sowas passiert. 
Die meiner Meinung nach angebrachte Lösung des Problems:
den Spielern Loot und Erfolge aberkennen, den GM verwarnen wie jeden anderen Mitarbeiter der nen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat (war ja höchstwahrscheinlich nur eine Zahlenverwechslung), und gut ist.


----------



## Exoncartis (30. April 2009)

Natürlich gibt es diese Gm Items, habe es schon selbst gesehen, allerdings an einem Gm und nicht an einem "normalen" Spieler.

Auch Gm´s machen Fehler und das nicht sehr wenige, allerdings das der Spieler dafür bestraft wird, weil der Gm ein Fehler gemacht hat welches sich auf das item bezieht, ist bei
Blizzard nichts Neues. Das fällt bei denen unter Bugusing und wird hart bestraft. Das ist nicht nur bei WoW so sonder dieses gilt auch für alle anderen Blizzard Produkte die es gibt.

Ich nenne es einfach Blizzard Gesetze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drossomar (30. April 2009)

Wo ist denn hier das Problem?

Der GM hat halt mal nen Fehler gemacht (was natürlich hier keinem der Schreihälse jemals passieren würde), und die Jungs haben mit dem Ding ein bisschen Spass gehabt.

Setzt man einfach die Erfolge die sie sich geholt haben zurück und zieht das Ulduar Gear wieder ein und fertig ist die Laube.
Wundert mich dass nicht häufiger mal größere Fehler vorkommen, da arbeiten nämlich MENSCHEN, und die werden nichtmal besonders gut bezahlt.

Der Vergleich mit der verlorenen Schusswaffe ist ja mal völliger Blödsinn, abgesehen davon dass Waffenbesitz ohne Waffenschein in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist und fremdes Eigentum dir nicht gehört wenn du es findest. Wo kommen diese schwachsinnigen RL Vergleiche eigentlich immer her?


----------



## Zauberziege (30. April 2009)

LoL, wie geil ist das denn.
Richtig berühmt wären sie geworden wenn sie nen GM hergeholt hätten und den geplättet hätten ^^.
Im Ernst, völlig zu recht bekommen die einen auf die Mütze.
Die wußten worauf sie sich einlassen.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Richtig berühmt wären sie geworden wenn sie nen GM hergeholt hätten und den geplättet hätten ^^.



*made my day*

GM:"Hallo, du hast eine Waffe die du nicht besitzen solltest"
Spieler:"Dann komm her und zeig dich"
*BÄMM*
Spieler erhält 5 Ehrenpunkte Abzug weil er nen GM gekillt hat......


----------



## Tôny (30. April 2009)

Die Frage ist doch eher (wenn es denn echt sein sollte) ob es wirklich ein GM fehler ist...ich hab zwar absolut keine Ahung wie ein GM items verteilt aber ich bin mir sicher das er die nicht einfach aus nem bosslootable aufhebt und dem Spieler schickt. Könnte doch sein das ein Programierer Mist gebaut hat und es daher bei bestimmten Items zu verwechselungen kommt.
Ich glaube auch nicht das ein GM überhaupt so ein Item an einen Spieler vergeben kann selbst wenn er wollte.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ob man bannt oder nicht ist die eine Frage.
> Ich glaube nicht, daß da irgendwer für gebannt wird.
> Aber warum man es nicht ausnutzen sollte? Weil es unfair ist.



Wo ist es denn unfair, was für einen Nachteil hast du denn jetzt konkret dadurch. Die Erfolge des Spielers werden sowieso wieder aberkannt und wenn nicht, hat er zwar den Erfolg, aber er hat ihn sich nicht wirklich erarbeitet, na und. Du hast dafür den moralisch höheren Standpunkt, wenn Du ihn Dir persönlich hart erarbeitet hast. Dies ist und bleibt ein Spiel, ein Zeitvertreib. 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wäre schwer in Versuchung gewesen, hätte aber dann wohl ein Ticket geschrieben und während der Wartezeit mit den Gildies herzlich gelacht.
> 
> Und eine Frage an diejenigen, die das nicht gemeeldet, sondern damit raiden gegangen wären: Hättet ihr auf die "errungenen" Erfolge und Items dann stolz sein können? Ich für meinen Teil eher nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist löblich, der Spieler ist jedoch der dunklen Seite erlegen, es hätten 99% der User hier genauso und nicht einen Deut anders gemacht. Es sagt auch keiner, dass der Spieler auf die Erfolge stolz ist, es ging hier darum mal Gott zu spielen, bis jemand den Fehler bemerkt. Es ist doch keinem ein Schaden entsanden, wenn man jetzt den Imageschaden bei Blizz aussen vorläßt und von der gelben Farbe, die die Gesichter einiger Neider hier trübt, absieht. Der Spieler hat das Ding ja jetzt nicht eingesetzt um damit Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

TheTaz schrieb:


> Da wird wieder ein Wind gemacht...
> 
> Jetzt versetzt Euch doch mal in die Lage des Spielers:
> 
> ...



Nun, anscheinend wusste dieser Spieler sehr wohl was er da tat. Und ein Fehler des GM´s ist es in der Tat gewesen dieses Item zu vergeben. Aber ich schätze mal, wenn dieser Text der Wahrheit entspricht wurde selbst der GM wohl leicht verarscht. Vielleicht war es ein Kollege bei Blizzard den dieser Spieler etwas zugesülzt hat ? Wie auch immer, scheint ein Vollidiot gewesen zu sein.. 

By Karatechop 1 hr 40 min ago
Hiya all

I am infact Karatechop, Due to this event I have been told to be quiet as its pending investigation here at Blizzard I do infact work for Blizzard Entertainment.

I came in control of such item as a bit of a joke with my guild I was telling them about it once before and none of them believed me, Once I was given the right to equip such item on my GM toon (war wohl selbst ein GM mit niedrigen Rechten?)I decided to test it on my Warrior and what better place to test it,

We would have taken it further but the red flags started going off when it was one hardmode after another, Shortly before pulling The Iron Council I was disconnected from server and the ban message was present when I attempted to log back in, Shortly after that the rest of the raid had the same problem.

This is all I have to say at this time

Thank you

http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17  (zu den Comments runterscrollen)

------------


Man kann wohl davon ausgehen das sowohl der Spieler, bzw. GM für Arme, als auch der involvierte GM nicht mehr für BLizz arbeitet..

Den anderen beteiligten Spielern sollte man einfach die Raid Erfolge und Drops abnehmen..


----------



## Segojan (30. April 2009)

Den einzigen Grund, nach einem Accountban zu schreien, scheint mir Neid zu sein. Ansonsten ist diese Art, eine Instanz zu bewältigen, durchaus vergleichbar mit dem 80er, der in einer low-lvl-Ini alle Mobs um sich schart und mit ohne viel Federlesens und erlittenem Schaden zu Boden schubst. Wer ruft da nach einem Accountban für den Twink, der seelenruhig durch die ausgeräucherte Ini spaziert und mehr Zeit braucht, die Mobs zu looten, als der 80er gebraucht hat, die umzuwerfen?

Zurück zu Ulduar: Ist das durch die Aktion jetzt irgendwie kaputtgegangen? Bekommen die Spieler jetzt ein anderes Ulduar zu sehen als vorher?


----------



## Hautbaer (30. April 2009)

*Chips kau*

Ich find´s genial und hätte ich das Vergnügen gehabt solch ein Item zu "testen"
wüsst ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen sollte^^

Und zur "Bestrafung"... merkt ihr noch was? Wenn man sich die Antworten hier durchliest, bekommt man leicht den Eindruck man 
wohne einer Hexenverbrennung bei.
Ganz ruhig bleiben und genießen.


----------



## Baums (30. April 2009)

Ich sags gleich vorweg, ich finde eine Bestrafung unangebracht. Auch wenn der Spieler mit seiner Gilde, dadurch dass er das so breit erzählt, möglicherweise einigen Mitspielern aufs Ego tritt, die die WoW mehr als Wettkamparena, denn als Spiel sehen. Ihr wisst schon, im Sinne von: "Ich muss der Beste sein, weil ich mir meine Ausrüstung selbst erspielt habe. Ich bin der Meinung dass der Kerl sowieso nicht richtig im Kopf ist, weil der Spass am Raiden flöten geht, wenn ich einfach alles töten kann, ohne mich großartig anstrengen zu müssen!"
Ich erspare mir an dieser Stelle das Gedusel, dass Menschen nunmal verschiedene Geschmäcker haben, und der eine will nunmal einfach Ulduar selbst von innen sehen, ohne sich dabei bemühen zu müssen.
Und ich muss sagen, ich freu mich für den Spieler, dass er die Möglichkeit hatte, genau das durch das Item zu machen. Auch wenn ich mich gerne mal bemühe, um was zu erreichen. Aber man darf eben nicht vergessen: Die WoW ist Virtuell. Nichts darin gehört wirklich uns. Ausgenommen der Zeit, die wir darin investieren. Es ist ein Zeitvertreib, lediglich ein Spiel. Und als ein solches solltem an es auch sehen.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> *Chips kau*
> 
> Ich find´s genial und hätte ich das Vergnügen gehabt solch ein Item zu "testen"
> wüsst ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen sollte^^



Ach das wäre nicht schwer, nachdem dein Acc zu ist, könntest du wieder bei Null anfangen und neu hochleveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (30. April 2009)

hmm würde Blizz denen die Erfolge wegnehmen würde ich es für meinen Teil unfair finden da ein GM sagte, dass man weder Erfolge adden noch removen kann.

Im Bezug auf ein Ticket vor dem Patch in dem wir fragten ob man uns nachträglich den Imortal geben könnte da einer von uns einen DC bei Saphi hatte.
Davor und danach ist niemand gestorben nur er beim dc 1 mal.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (30. April 2009)

Seht es doch mal von der anderen Seite, wenn hier der Mehrheit entsprochen wird, der Spieler und der GM also gebannt/gefeuert werden, dann habt ihr doch garnix mehr über das ihr weinen könnt. Und wenn man sich anschaut wieviele von euch sich hier in den letzten 6 Stunden ausgelassen haben, dann kann das nicht eure Intention sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2009)

exploits³ mehr nicht^^ ja sie wurden alle gebannt. das war ihre abschiedsaktion




Ginkohana schrieb:


> hmm würde Blizz denen die Erfolge wegnehmen würde ich es für meinen Teil unfair finden da ein GM sagte, dass man weder Erfolge adden noch removen kann.
> 
> Im Bezug auf ein Ticket vor dem Patch in dem wir fragten ob man uns nachträglich den Imortal geben könnte da einer von uns einen DC bei Saphi hatte.
> Davor und danach ist niemand gestorben nur er beim dc 1 mal.


dafür gibts doch priester O.o schutzgeist ftw


----------



## Sethia (30. April 2009)

Also ich wäre wohl nach Sturmwind in die Burg/Schloss (was auch immer) marschiert und hätte mal "Huhu Freunde" gesagt... *sing*

-----

Nein im Ernst, wenn man solch ein Item benutzt im Bosse zu onehitten muss man mit Konsequenzen rechnen... Bann fände ich übertrieben, Loot und Raid-Erfolge weg und gut ist.

Der GM wird wohl schon zu einem Gespräch beim Cheffe gewesen sein... nichts desto trotz isses kein Weltuntergang und er wird wohl auch weiterhin noch GM sein. Hier eine Entlassung zu fordern ist ja das absolut Letzte! Einige sollten sich echt schämen!

EDIT: OK, NACH DER NACHRICHT VON KARATECHOP HAT SICH MEIN BEITRAG HIER ERLEDIGT, GM WIRD WOHL BESTRAFT (wie auch immer) UND ENDE.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Hiya all
> 
> I am infact Karatechop, Due to this event I have been told to be quiet as its pending investigation here at Blizzard* I do infact work for Blizzard Entertainment.*


Ich hab das nun schon richtig verstanden, daß der Gute ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter war/ist, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (30. April 2009)

Trizou schrieb:


> Juhuz =)
> 
> Nachdem ich so durchs Inet daddel, kam ich auf diese Info's.
> 
> ...


ich muß ehrlich m<l sagen wenn ich so ne waffe oder so nen rüssi teil bekommen würde würd ich nich bisl zeit in dem raid verplemmpern 
das des net direkt auffällt 
naja aber wer sowas bekommt bzw wenns so war dann gz^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. April 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> *Chips kau*
> 
> Ich find´s genial und hätte ich das Vergnügen gehabt solch ein Item zu "testen"
> wüsst ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen sollte^^
> ...



Hehe ... jo der entspannte Zeitgenosse - aber um diese Zeit Chips ... ? Dir ist klar, wie ungesund das Zeug ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (30. April 2009)

Viele verstehen immer noch nicht,das nicht das erhalten der Waffe das schlimme war sondern das benutzen.Wenn er das teil bekom mt kann er es zzurückgeben und es wäre nix gewesen,aber wer wissentlich in ne Raidinstanz geht und das ITEM benutzt um Weltweit was zu schaffen,was bnoch keiner schaffte.Ist es nicht rechtesn.Wenn wer DRaggi damit gelegt hätte wäre es auch wayne,aber nicht wenn du Algalon killen.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> Viele verstehen immer noch nicht,das nicht das erhalten der Waffe das schlimme war sondern das benutzen.Wenn er das teil bekom mt kann er es zzurückgeben und es wäre nix gewesen,aber wer wissentlich in ne Raidinstanz geht und das ITEM benutzt um Weltweit was zu schaffen,was bnoch keiner schaffte.



Er hat ja offenbar auch explizit nach dem Item gefragt. Siehe Text auf vorheriger Seite.. Unter Vorbehalt das das auch von dem Spieler/GM Karatechop gepostet wurde..


----------



## Kinderhasser (30. April 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass (falls das kein Fake is) beide Seiten bestraft werden sollten... sowhl der GM, als auch die Spieler.
> 
> (Passendes Beispiel)
> Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.
> ...




RICHTIG!!!

Wer beim Bugusing oder Exploit erwischt wird hat sich das selbst zuzuschreiben.

Bann für diejenigen die dabei waren ist nur gerecht,da sie sich gegenüber den andern WoW gamern einen ungerechten Vorteil verschafft haben.

Der GM wird wohl bei Blizzard auf dem Personalbüro antanzen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe ich doch zumindest.......vom GM zum Hartz4....dann hat er ja jetzt Zeit mal legal WoW  zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (30. April 2009)

also wenn dann hät ich damit eher naxx 25er oder sonstwas gelceart.. aber nicht ulduar oO das ist viel zu auffällig =)..


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Also ich wäre wohl nach Sturmwind in die Burg/Schloss (was auch immer) marschiert und hätte mal "Huhu Freunde" gesagt... *sing*




Ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt! Die Ideen werden immer besser!

JA das wäre mir der Verlusts meines Accounts Wert!

Man stelle sich den "1-Mann-Raid-auf-sämtliche-AllianzHauptstädte" vor, der letztendlich von einem GM aufgehalten wurde! oO

buahahaha

Ich würd wahrscheinlich noch Monatelang grinsen während ich meinen neuen Char hochlevel..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> dafür gibts doch priester O.o schutzgeist ftw


Wer sagt denn, dass jeder Priester den oh-Shit-Button hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klare sache würd ich das glück haben son teil in die figner zubekommen ich würd mir irgen ne nase meines vertrauens schnappen mit der raid aufmachen un genau das selbe machen:-P ohne mit der wimper zu zucken:-P
un ich wette jeder von euch würde das auch machen un würd mich nett wundern das die ganzen die jetz nach bann un sons was schreien  woll bloss en bisl neidisch sind das sie selsbt nicht das glück ahtten son teil zubekommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (30. April 2009)

so viele Worte.... und das alles nur weil Gilde xyz ein paar pixel und virtuelle Erfolge eingeheimst haben. Oder ist hier irgend jemand zu einem realen Schaden gekommen?

Macht Euch lieber mal ein paar Gedanken zu realen Problemen und echten Menschen. Das ist wirklich armselig und da fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein.....


----------



## Bellanes (30. April 2009)

bei all euren überlegungen habt ihr eins vergessen...

er war NUR in einer Ini... wie geil wäre es geworden wenn er damit PVP gespielt hätte... ab in die mitte von allen gegner - zack alle tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

> Das ist wirklich armselig und da fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein.....


Armselig ist es in einem OnlineSpiel Forum Leute armselig zu nennen, weil sie über Vorfälle in einem OnlineSpiel diskutieren.


----------



## Trizou (30. April 2009)

Juhuz =)


Da steht soweit alles drinne, was den einen oder anderen Interessiert =)

klick mich =)




Karatechop:



> Hiya all
> 
> I am infact Karatechop, Due to this event I have been told to be quiet as its pending investigation here at Blizzard I do infact work for Blizzard Entertainment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaldreth (30. April 2009)

Also nen kompletten Bann fänd ich zu krass, aber es steht sogar im tooltip, dass es ein cheat ist! Die Leute wussten also, dass sie etwas "verbotenes" tun! 3 Wochen WoW Pause fänd ich ok!


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Was ein Idiot. Nach der Aktion gehört er als GM entlassen.
Verschafft mit seinem GM seiner Gilde die Erfolge etc. pp.

Ich arbeite als Chemielaborant, habe so einige Dinge in petto die ich Freunden zugänglich machen könnte, die sie nicht besitzen dürfen. Würde ich es machen, wäre ich meinen Job los. Das gleiche sollte nun wohl auch für ihn gelten.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> so viele Worte.... und das alles nur weil Gilde xyz ein paar pixel und virtuelle Erfolge eingeheimst haben. Oder ist hier irgend jemand zu einem realen Schaden gekommen?
> 
> Macht Euch lieber mal ein paar Gedanken zu realen Problemen und echten Menschen. Das ist wirklich armselig und da fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein.....



Naja du musst die mal überlegen was man damit anstellen kann.. Klar ist und bleibt das ja alles nu ein Spiel und die Welt da draussen hat sooooviele Probleme, aber ich für meinen Teil fände es nicht so prickelnd wenn einer one-hittend durchs Game latscht und jeden Spieler der feindl. Fraktion auf Knopfdruck umlegen kann, jede Instanz per Knoppdruck erfolgr. meistert... Das das dezent gegen die Spielmechanik läuft ist doch einleuchtend..


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das Item Martins Donner
> gibts wirklich im Spiel.
> 
> Wurde sogar mal im Handelschannel
> ...


Das ist zu 100% Fake, warum bitte ist der Name in Englisch und der Rest deutsch


FAIL 

Ach ja und die Brust ist kein Fake sondern wirklich geschehen. Hallo auch GMs sind nur Menschen, ob jetz n Banker Büromaterial klaut oder n GM Items einfach verteilt kommt aufs selbe raus...

Warum werden die Typen gebannt? Hallo der GM steckt dir n Item zu, warum nutzt du es nicht aus? Wenn mir n Typ auf der Strasse n Tausender in die Hand drückt renn ich ins nächste Puff und gibs aus :<


----------



## BlackBirdone (30. April 2009)

Kein Fake steht auch seit paar Tagen auf MMO champion, und diese Erfolge kann man nur damit erriechen Maly mit weniger als 21 in 6 min odeR ulduar Hardmode mit weniger als 21 wen nsich Topgilden mit 25 die zähne ausbeißen und dan ndas Equp 



l33r0y schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das der Gm 'en Missgeschick gemacht hat sondern darum das die Gilde "angeblich" diese Situation ausnutzte und mit dem Teil nach Ulduar ging.




So isses der Bann kommt , denn Spielfehler müssen GMs gemeldet werden, werden Exploits oder Bugs ect genutzt, oder Dinge getan die nicht vorgesehen sind hagelt es nen Bann, es ist egal iob der GM denen die Waffe gegeben hat oder nicht, ist wie mit Autofahren ihr tragt die Schuld für einen toten auf der Straße, egal ob ihr wisst das ihr von der werkstatt wo ihr gerade wart Bremsen bekommen habt die gefälscht sind.


Es ist eine Schweinerei das sich solche kleinen "*******" soetwas zu nutze machen und dann auch noch diese digne behalten wollen bzw den Bann vermeiden wollen, soclhe Leute gehören geschlagen.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Er hat ja offenbar auch explizit nach dem Item gefragt. Siehe Text auf vorheriger Seite.. Unter Vorbehalt das das auch von dem Spieler/GM Karatechop gepostet wurde..



*klaut einem seiner Vorposter die Chips und mampft vor sich hin*

Genau das ist jetzt auch so glaubhaft. Ich denke hier handelt es sich aber eher um einen Trittbrettfahrer, der die Situation noch zusätzlich anschüren möchte. Ich übernehm einfach mal das Übersetzen:
 Quelle: http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17

"Ich bin wirklich Karatechop, 

aufgrund dieses Vorfalls wurde ich aufgefordert keinerlei Kommentare abzugeben, um die fortlaufende Untersuchung nicht zu beeinflussen. Diese Untersuchung findet hier bei Bliztzard statt, denn ich bin ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard Enterteinment.

Dieser gegenstand gelangte in meinen Besitz in Folge einer Diskussion mit meiner Gilde, ob ein solcher Gegenstand existiert. Mir wurde [von Blizzard?] das Recht gegeben diesen gegensand auf meinem GM Char (Mit der Übersetzung nicht glücklich, sie tuts aber auch)zu benutzen. Also beschloß ich das Item meinem Krieger zu testen und wo wohin würde der test mich führen..

Wir hätten auch noch weiter gemacht, aber durch das rapide Abarbeiten der Hardmodes, schrillten [bei Blizzard] die Alarmglocken und kurz vor dem Pull des Eisernen Rates wurde ich gekickt. erneutes Einloggen gab mir nur die Bannwarnung. Dem Rest meines Schlachtzuges bot sich ein ähnliches Bild.

Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe

Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit"

Ja genau, ich darf nicht drüber reden tu es aber trotzdem...


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo auch GMs sind nur Menschen, ob jetz n Banker Büromaterial klaut oder n GM Items einfach verteilt kommt aufs selbe raus...



Es gibt Leute die werden für 1 Euro 30 Cent entlassen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.shopblogger.de/blog/archives/83...wegen-1,30.html


----------



## Hautbaer (30. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hehe ... jo der entspannte Zeitgenosse - aber um diese Zeit Chips ... ? Dir ist klar, wie ungesund das Zeug ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa schon aber zu deiner Beruhigung, es sind Reis-Chips^^
(schmecken furchtbar) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (30. April 2009)

Also sowas! Skandal!


Ich dachte immer es ist ein Spiel und jetzt lese ich:

Da hat  jemand sich einen Jux erlaubt mit paar Leuten, also bannt Ihn. 

Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar...

(Ist ja echt ein unfairer Vorteil, ich fühle mich jetzt ganz schlecht und mies, weil der das gemacht hat, mimimi)

Wenn einer permanent im Game cheatet oder sowas und das normale gamen dadruch für andere unmöglich wird, dann kann ich es ja verstehen...


Aber für so ne Aktion... ka ich finds lustig, vermutlich bin ich deshalb falsch hier..., also verbrennt ihn, aber vergesst nicht vorher das Teeren und Federn, nach dem Kielholen versteht sich...


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was ein Idiot. Nach der Aktion gehört er als GM entlassen.
> Verschafft mit seinem GM seiner Gilde die Erfolge etc. pp.
> 
> Ich arbeite als Chemielaborant, habe so einige Dinge in petto die ich Freunden zugänglich machen könnte, die sie nicht besitzen dürfen. Würde ich es machen, wäre ich meinen Job los. Das gleiche sollte nun wohl auch für ihn gelten.


Dito - das ist mal hart.
Hoffe dass er echt entlassen oder zumindest zum "Kaffeeholer" supendiert wurde.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dito - das ist mal hart.
> Hoffe dass er echt entlassen oder zumindest zum "Kaffeeholer" supendiert wurde.


Vorausgesetzt das ist kein Fake natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Naja den Tooltip Error und die Achievments kann ich mir in seiner Armory auch ansehen.
mhhh


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> [...] ist wie mit Autofahren ihr tragt die Schuld für einen toten auf der Straße, egal ob ihr wisst das ihr von der werkstatt wo ihr gerade wart Bremsen bekommen habt die gefälscht sind.



Den Mist glaubst Du doch jetzt selbst nicht oder? Mein Tip ein nicht so ganz extremes Beispiel, was aber dafür sachlich und faktisch richtig wäre, hätte es dann auch getan.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> *klaut einem seiner Vorposter die Chips und mampft vor sich hin*
> 
> Genau das ist jetzt auch so glaubhaft. Ich denke hier handelt es sich aber eher um einen Trittbrettfahrer, der die Situation noch zusätzlich anschüren möchte. Ich übernehm einfach mal das Übersetzen:
> Quelle: http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17
> ...



Jup, wir werdens eh nicht wirklich erfahren... 

Hier noch eine weitere "Erklärung", diesmal von einem angeblichen Gildenmitglied.. naja vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit ja irgendwo dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

No one will believe me, but I happen to know Leroyspeltz (the guy that got the item) in real life. I know that he started out on the PvP server Aggamaggon and was part of the guild, Winter's Vengeance; that he later transferred to Vek'nilash; that he was part of the guild Random Acts and that later he joined The Marvel Family.

The short story has already been posted - his account was hacked, items were sold and characters were deleted. He was also an officer in Marvel Family and, as a result, their bank was ransacked. When the incident was brought to the attention of Blizzard, they were less than responsive - replying with "your issue is being reviewed".

After 3 or 4 months, Leroy finally made one final petition, with the backing of his guild. He requested that either his items be restored or that he be compensated in some form or another; especially in light of the fact that he's been playing the game since late 2005.

The GM responded by GIVING him the item in question. It had 100 charges. It kills ANYTHING and EVERYTHING within 30 yards. No, I never saw the item. I learned about it when he called me while I was driving home from work and then I nearly wrecked my car from laughing so hard.

Since the item was plate, he passed it on to his guild master - Karatechop.

Now, put yourself in his position and try to imagine something other than WoW that you really enjoy doing. What if you were given the chance to pilot a space shuttle for a day? What if you were given the keys to Area 51? What if you were given the ability to fly? Would you really just shrug your shoulders and then go sit on your hands? No way! You'd do barrel rolls with that shuttle, open every door you could find and fly around the world so fast you'd spin it right off it's axis.

What happened here is no different. If anyone is to blame, it's Blizzard. They either should have stipulated to Leroy, beforehand, what he could and could not use the item for, or they should have never given it to him in the first place.

Should Leroy and his guild be banned for Blizzard's mistake? Absolutely, 100% NO!

I just spoke with Leroy earlier (and no, that's not his real name) and we laughed at the utter absurdity of it all. He and his guild are being victimized and punished for what we have all dreamed about doing. The only difference is that they were actually given the chance to realize the dream. They were given the keys to the city, or in this case, WoW and they used them to the fullest extent.

Kudos to them. 

http://www.wowinsider.com/2009/04/29/playe...ar/11#c18586977


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Jup, wir werdens eh nicht wirklich erfahren...
> 
> Hier noch eine weitere "Erklärung", diesmal von einem angeblichen Gildenmitglied.. naja vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit ja irgendwo dazwischen
> 
> ...



Genau das meint ich, es wimmelt da draußen im Moment von Trittbrettfahrern(ist vielleicht nicht die glücklichste Wortwahl), wobei ich meine Übersetzung schon für nicht glaubwürdig halte, aber diese Story ist ja dann nochmal ne Steigerung a la: ich bin ein Freund eines Freundes....

Auf Wunsch kann ich den auch noch übersetzen.


----------



## Massìv (30. April 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Ob das auch mit Allies geht ?


Allies? Allieanz oder was?


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. April 2009)

Also ich finde weder die Gilde noch der Besitzer gehören gebannt denn es ist nur moralisch falsch gewesen was er da getan hat.

Er hat mit seinen Gildenkollegen darüber Diskutiert ob es den Gegenstand gibt und hat seitens Blizzard sogar grünes Licht bekommen,  würde ich genau so machen nur nicht so auffällig sondern wie gesagt NUR testen mehr nicht.

(Wenn man dem Glauben darf das er tatsächlich ein GM ist)

Vermutlich wirds nur ne Verwarnung geben und eine Abstufung der GM rechte da er anscheinend einer der Höheren Ränge war.

zumal solange es nicht auf Europäischen Servern/Deutschen Servern Passiert is mir latte was da drüben auf der anderen Seite vom Großen Teich passiert und wenn da einer ausversehen alle GM Befehle frei schaltet


----------



## Starfros (30. April 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier das Problem?
> 
> Der GM hat halt mal nen Fehler gemacht (was natürlich hier keinem der Schreihälse jemals passieren würde), und die Jungs haben mit dem Ding ein bisschen Spass gehabt.



Aber nicht in einer Instanz namens Ulduar , Blizz hätte bestimmt nichts gesagt bzw. gebannt wenns normale Mobs gewesen wären ausserhalb einer Instanz.




Drossomar schrieb:


> Setzt man einfach die Erfolge die sie sich geholt haben zurück und zieht das Ulduar Gear wieder ein und fertig ist die Laube.
> Wundert mich dass nicht häufiger mal größere Fehler vorkommen, da arbeiten nämlich MENSCHEN, und die werden nichtmal besonders gut bezahlt.




Du musst es ja wissen ,gell. Und komm mir nicht damit an " Ja ein Freund hat nen Freund dem seine Schwester .........." 




Drossomar schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der verlorenen Schusswaffe ist ja mal völliger Blödsinn, abgesehen davon dass Waffenbesitz ohne Waffenschein in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist und fremdes Eigentum dir nicht gehört wenn du es findest. Wo kommen diese schwachsinnigen RL Vergleiche eigentlich immer her



Besitz Eines GM Items ohne Erlaubnis von Blizz ( irrelevant obs dir unabsichtlich oder absichtlich zugesteckt wurde) ist auch nicht ok wenn gar verboten.  



So viel zum Thema schwachsinnige Vergleiche aus dem RL.


Wo ist denn dein Problem??


es geht ja nicht um die Schusswaffe an sich ,es gaht darum was er damit sagen will. 
Wenn man dir das Item per blöden zufall zu steckt ,heisst es noch lange nicht das du es Benutzen darfst . Schon mal gar nicht in Ulduar oder verglaichbarem.

Wie schon gesagt hätte er aus spass und neugier paar Mob ausserhalb einer Instanz gekillt um zu schauen wie das so ist (mit einer Schusswaffe einfach mal auf leere Flaschen schiessen da wo kein andere mensch sich aufhält) würde Blizz bestimmt nix sagen und ihn einfach schriftlich abmahnen.


Könnte dir zig Beispiel aus dem RL als vergleich schreiben ... denke aber das DU nie dahinter kommst was man bezwecken will und damit sagen möchte.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

> I hope one day blizz will act more "player friendly" and manage this kind of problems with a little more care of their customers (i mean us) it would be great if they just post an announce sayin somethin cool like "hey we are very sorry about that item, we are not sure how the hell it was on a players mailbox, but we will work harder and better to assure this wont happen again, about the players well they will have their accounts locked for a couple of days (We wont charge those days on theri suscription) to clean up the achievements, becaus.. well they cant keep them, but since WE BLIZZARD ALL MIGHTY CORP are SORRY, about this, CUZ WE messed things up.. we are creating a new achievement something like "owned by a blizz mistake" so they all will have it.
> Thanks again, we love you guys cuz without you we will be selling webpages or viagra or w/e"
> 
> wondering if one day, blizzard will learn more about custome care, and wondering why other online game's companies doesnt think about that and show us there are better ways to offer a service.
> ...


http://www.wowinsider.com/2009/04/29/playe...ar/11#c18589135

Ungefähr das fände ich auch gut.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt hätte er aus spass und neugier paar Mob ausserhalb einer Instanz gekillt um zu schauen wie das so ist (mit einer Schusswaffe einfach mal auf leere Flaschen schiessen da wo kein andere mensch sich aufhält) würde Blizz bestimmt nix sagen und ihn einfach schriftlich abmahnen.



derjenige hat dieses Teil nuneinmal in einer instanz getestet, das kommt deinem Vergleich mit den leeren Flaschen ziemlich nahe, denn die chance, dass es außer ein paar Auserwählten jemand mitbekommt, mit Ausnahme von Blizzard (Gott im Falle der Leeren Flaschen) ist relativ gering.


Also bitte ich dich diese agressiven Kommentare a la 


Starfros schrieb:


> Könnte dir zig Beispiel aus dem RL als vergleich schreiben ... denke aber das DU nie dahinter kommst was man bezwecken will und damit sagen möchte.



zu unterlassen, denn auch du bringst im gleichen Post einen Vergleich aus dem RL. Es geht hier um Gleichnisse um seine Sichtweise zu unterstützen. Denn du wirst mir zustimmen eine Diskussion wie: 

"Der ist doof", "Stimmt ja gar nicht!" ohne Argumente zur Unterstützung der These wie "Der ist doof, weil mir sein Haarschnitt nicht gefällt" recht einseitig bleiben dürfte.

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonystark (30. April 2009)

ich hätte es 100% benutzt
zwar nit in ulduar aber ich hätte damit bissl die gilde in naxx 
ausgerüstet


warum meckern denn immer gleich alle? niemand hat dadurch
schaden genommen und JEDER hätte das teil benutzt da könnt ihr 
sagen was ihr wollt


----------



## Petu (30. April 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Allies? Allieanz oder was?



Englisch Mehrzahl Alliance umgangsprachlich. Weitere Fragen deinerseits ?


----------



## Komakomi (30. April 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema schwachsinnige Vergleiche aus dem RL.
> Könnte dir zig Beispiel aus dem RL als vergleich schreiben ... denke aber das DU nie dahinter kommst was man bezwecken will und damit sagen möchte.


.... öhm, ist dir bewusst, dass es sich hier um ein SPIEL handelt... ein SPIEL....  mann kann ein SPIEL nicht mit dem wahren leben vergleichen, im wahren leben gibts auch keine gnome die feuerbälle rum schießen wie im SPIEL... oder hast du schon mal einen grün-blauen menschen mit spitzen ohren eingewickelt in nem gebüsch gesehen der sich mit den worten "ich bin ein nachtelfdruide" in eine fette eule verwandelt hat?... hast du bestimmt aber des war in einem SPIEL... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> .... öhm, ist dir bewusst, dass es sich hier um ein SPIEL handelt... ein SPIEL....  mann kann ein SPIEL nicht mit dem wahren leben vergleichen, im wahren leben gibts auch keine gnome die feuerbälle rum schießen wie im SPIEL... oder hast du schon mal einen grün-blauen menschen mit spitzen ohren eingewickelt in nem gebüsch gesehen der sich mit den worten "ich bin ein nachtelfdruide" in eine fette eule verwandelt hat?... hast du bestimmt aber des war in einem SPIEL...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum kann man die Tatsache dass es einem SPIEL Regeln gibt die man zu befolgen hat nicht mit dem RL vergleichen, in dem es ebenso ist?


----------



## chiccolo (30. April 2009)

Seit ehrlich und sagt mir, das ihr dieses Geschenk Gottes nicht auch ausgenutzt hättet.

Ich glaube kaum , das irgendjemand hier die Waffe weggeworfen etc. hätte.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (30. April 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Englisch Mehrzahl Alliance umgangsprachlich. Weitere Fragen deinerseits ?



Umgangssprache ist aber noch lange kein korrektes Deutsch. Im Duden stehen ja auch Wörter wie "Shit" oder "Sinn machen"... dabei ist Shit weder Deutsch und Sinn kann man nicht machen, sondern es ergibt sich nur.
Es heißt ja auch "nichts", dennoch schreiben viele nurnoch "nix", obwohls absolut falsch ist, hat sich das falsche Deutsch nunmal als sogenannten "Umgangssprache" etabliert.
Aber falsch bleibe falsch.

"Die Allianz" ist schon die Mehrzahl, ein Zusammenschluss. "Der Allianzler" ist auch kein korrektes Deutsch. "Hordler" genausowenig, da denkt man eher an die Kinder ausm Hord.
Und dieses ganze Denglisch nervt sowieso.

Und wenn, dann sagt man "Alli" und "Hordler", denn es stimmt schon, "Allie" gibt es nicht. Eigentlich gibts garnichts von alledem, aber hey, dumme Leute wollen dumme Dinge sagen und sich merken können.

In 10 Jahren gibt es die Sprache Deutsch eh nicht mehr, weil dann jeder Denglisch ("critte mal die pat und bleib in meina range") oder Dürkisch ("alta krass du hund!") spricht.

Soviel Klugscheissen von mir, weiter gehts...

Edit: Ein Spiel kannst du im Punkt "Regeln" sehr wohl mit dem realen Leben vergleichen. Man muss beide einhalten.
Und wie ich das gelesen habe (und wohl niemand anderes) steht ja im Anfangspost, das ein GM mit voller Absicht einen Spieler diese Waffe gegeben hat. Spieler und GM sollten bestraft werden, da der Spieler den GM wohl kennt, sowas ist ganz miese Vetternwirtschaft. Was übrigends auch verboten werden sollte, zum kotzen wenn die Leute durch Beziehungen etwas erreichen, aber absolut keine Ahnung von dem haben was sie eigentlich tun.


----------



## vickie (30. April 2009)

Warum sollten die Mädels und Jungs bestraft werden?
War doch nicht ihre Schuld. Sie haben es nur leicht ausgenutzt.
Ich hätte es ganz ehrlich nicht anders gemacht.

Das einzige was Blizz wohl machen sollte ist ihnen die Erfolge aberkennen und die gelooteten Items wieder wegnehmen.
Und zu dem GM, meine Güte, Fehler passieren.
Und davon kann sich keiner Freisprechen.
Ich hab auf der Arbeit auch schonmal ein Server abgeschossen.....
Und!? Passiert, dafür sind wir alle Menschen.......


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. April 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ... oder hast du schon mal einen grün-blauen menschen mit spitzen ohren eingewickelt in nem gebüsch gesehen der sich mit den worten "ich bin ein nachtelfdruide" in eine fette eule verwandelt hat?...



lawlz made my day xDD


----------



## Zarox (30. April 2009)

Nebukadnezar schrieb:


> ...
> Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das die einen permanent Bann bekommen, weil das nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, können sie ja gleich auf einen P-Server spielen.


Da irrst du dich, die bekommen keinen Bann!
Wir haben bei uns (bekennende) Ninjalooter, die (wer es nicht weiß) bei denen im Raid bei sind, Tonnenweise Tickets schreiben, nachdem bei einem Raid entweder alle Items direkt eingesteckt wurden, oder "Du kriegst es nicht, weil diss.." und dann die Splitter verschwanden, die Antworten der GM's sind.
Zitat:
Tut uns leid, da können wir nichts machen, solche Vorgehensweisen müßen die Spieler untereinander selber klären.

Es interessiert kein Schw*** was hier gecheatet oder geleacht wird. Hauptsache die ca. 6 Mio. aktiven Accounts sind Monatlich bezahlt. (Rest bis 11,5 mio. sind ja sowieso Test-Acc's)


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

ich hätte das Item auch auf jeden Fall benutzt.
Wenn ich an der Kasse im S-Markt von der Kassiererin Wechselgeld zu meinem Vorteil bekomme, freue ich mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich hätte das Item auch auf jeden Fall benutzt.
> Wenn ich an der Kasse im S-Markt von der Kassiererin Wechselgeld zu meinem Vorteil bekomme, freue ich mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nicht, also bei dem mit der Kasse :> Bei sowas bin ich ehrlich, weil ich weiß was für Probleme der Kassierer kriegt ^^
Ich glaub ich hät mit dem Item warscheinlich ein wenig geposed aber so ausgenutzt wie der Herr hier mit Ulduar hät ich's dann auch nicht.
Denke mal das liegt einfach an der Mentalität des einzelnen wie er darauf reagiert hät (;


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. April 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Umgangssprache ist aber noch lange kein korrektes Deutsch. Im Duden stehen ja auch Wörter wie "Shit" oder "Sinn machen"... dabei ist Shit weder Deutsch und Sinn
> .....
> "Die Allianz" ist schon die Mehrzahl, ein Zusammenschluss. "Der Allianzler" ist auch kein korrektes Deutsch. "Hordler" genausowenig, da denkt man eher an die Kinder ausm *Hord*.
> ....


Der war gut! Besserwisser-Flame zur deutschen Sprache und dann *Hord* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Der war gut! Besserwisser-Flame zur deutschen Sprache und dann *Hord*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohje.. er hat statt Hort  - Hord geschrieben.. puh echt heftig... und auf den Rest willst du nicht eingehen ?


----------



## Lighthamma (30. April 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?
> 
> tolle logik




die sollten eher dafür gebannt werden, das dann auszunutzen
wenn der gm nen fehler macht, is es eine sache, aber dann mit der gilde nach ulduar zu gehn und alle encounter im hardmode zu killen kann man dann als art cheat ansehen meiner meinung

kannst ja auch nich einfach ne bank überfallen, nur weil dir eine ne pistole in die hand drückt und hinterher sagen "mich trifft keine schuld, xy hat mir schließlich die pistole gegeben"

also /vote für ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich, die bekommen keinen Bann!
> Wir haben bei uns (bekennende) Ninjalooter, die (wer es nicht weiß) bei denen im Raid bei sind, Tonnenweise Tickets schreiben, nachdem bei einem Raid entweder alle Items direkt eingesteckt wurden, oder "Du kriegst es nicht, weil diss.." und dann die Splitter verschwanden, die Antworten der GM's sind.
> Zitat:
> Tut uns leid, da können wir nichts machen, solche Vorgehensweisen müßen die Spieler untereinander selber klären.



Bis hier her habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden, was dieser Beitrag zur Diskussion beiträgt.



Zarox schrieb:


> Es interessiert kein Schw*** was hier gecheatet oder geleacht wird. Hauptsache die ca. 6 Mio. aktiven Accounts sind Monatlich bezahlt. (Rest bis 11,5 mio. sind ja sowieso Test-Acc's)



Auch hierbei nicht, zitiere aber an dieser Stelle mal A.C. Doyle: "Beweise Watson"


----------



## Sulfor (30. April 2009)

wer die links vom TE genau verfolgt hätte das selbst gefunden

wenn dem so ist ist nicht nur der singelbann sondern auch der bann der raidmember mehr als rechtens denk ich mal


"_Hiya all

I am infact Karatechop, Due to this event I have been told to be quiet as its pending investigation here at Blizzard I do infact work for Blizzard Entertainment.

I came in control of such item as a bit of a joke with my guild I was telling them about it once before and none of them believed me, Once I was given the right to equip such item on my GM toon I decided to test it on my Warrior and what better place to test it,

We would have taken it further but the red flags started going off when it was one hardmode after another, Shortly before pulling The Iron Council I was disconnected from server and the ban message was present when I attempted to log back in, Shortly after that the rest of the raid had the same problem.

This is all I have to say at this time

Thank you_"

quelle: http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17

mfg


----------



## Kujon (30. April 2009)

ich hätte es auch benutzt und ich behaupte, dass weit über 95% aller spieler das item ebenfalls benutzt hätten...und ich hätte den bann in kauf genommen, wär dann auch gleich ein grund gewesen, wow auf die lange bank zu schieben und mich wieder anderem zu widmen.

es gibt garantiert keinen schöneren ausstieg aus einem mmorpg - schliesslich war man für ein paar stunden godlike ;-)

aber es hätte mir vermutlich auch gleichzeitig den ganzen reiz am spiel genommen. ein ähnliches gefühl hatte ich vor zwei jahren, als ich mir einen eigenen server gebastelt habe (nur für mich zum testen, der war kein einziges mal online) am anfang ist es witzig mit 10-facher geschwindigkeit durch die gegenden zu rennen, oder raidbosse solo zu legen, mit einem simplen befehl die mobs zu killen, sein equip in die taschen zu zaubern, sich an alle orte zu teleportieren etc...aber das vergeht ziemlich schnell und der reiz des spiels nimmt rapide ab.

die herausforderung ist für mich noch immer die einzige motivation ein spiel zu spielen.

und hier den fehler so zu verteufeln ist meines erachtens nicht nötig - wir reden hier über nullen und einsen...die meisten arbeiten um zu leben und wer weiss, vielleicht ist das für den gm eine existensfrage. also ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen, vorallem weil es sich um ein spiel handelt.

shit happens, ist nunmal so, aber davon geht die welt (of warcraft) sicher nicht unter. da gibt es wichtigere dinge abseits der virtuellen welt - schenken wir denen doch auch mal so viel aufmerksamkeit wie hier und die welt wäre um einiges glücklicher.

wie gesagt: (fast) jeder hätte das teil ausprobiert, jede wette - und garantiert wären da leute aus allen berufsgruppen dabei gewesen, vermutlich sogar die, welche im RL die regeln und das gesetz durchpauken müssen, sprich polizisten, rechtsanwälte etc...

was ist denn da schon dabei? es ist ein spiel und es ist etwas passiert, was in der gesamten lebzeit von wow vermutlich nur einmal vorkommt - warum also auf scheinheilig machen und alle verteufeln? seid mal ehrlich...


----------



## bekkz (30. April 2009)

wie kann man nur so daemlich sein und damit in ne Inze gehen?

Ich waer lieber für ein par Minuten im Alterac etc. goldlike gewesen als dämlichen lila scheiss aus soner inni zu besorgen.

Gott, die Gewisheit das im AV mindestens 20 Kiddies mit weinenden Augen am PC sitzen und die GMs zutalken das ich n Cheater bin wär mir allemal n shice Bann wert gewesen.


für n appel und n ei kann man sich dann nen neuen char hochziehen.

Gott, was wäre das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (30. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum kann man die Tatsache dass es einem SPIEL Regeln gibt die man zu befolgen hat nicht mit dem RL vergleichen, in dem es ebenso ist?


Dann solltest du in den knast wandern, du hast sicher schon mehr als einen ehrenhaften sieg!
Blizzard hat dafür gesorgt, dass einst eine waffe gedropt ist und du hast damit "lebewesen" oder/und Spieler getötet...
denk mal drüber nach!

Mann kann ein spiel nicht mit dem rl vergleichen, sonst wäre es kein spiel mehr sondern das echte leben!


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Sulfor schrieb:


> wer die links vom TE genau verfolgt hätte das selbst gefunden
> 
> wenn dem so ist ist nicht nur der singelbann sondern auch der bann der raidmember mehr als rechtens denk ich mal
> 
> [...]



Gratsi zum Lesen der Links, dann wärst du aber auch auf den folgenden Link gestoßen:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Server:Vek%27nilash_US/Karatechop

bitte unter die Bilder scrollen, bis zum Kommentar des gebannten Gildenmitglieds, dann wirst Du sehen, sie waren sich der Situation bewußt und haben den Bann in Kauf genommen. es ging ihnen nicht um World first etc. Es ging um den Kick für den Augenblick.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Dann solltest du in den knast wandern, du hast sicher schon mehr als einen ehrenhaften sieg!
> Blizzard hat dafür gesorgt, dass einst eine waffe gedropt ist und du hast damit "lebewesen" oder/und Spieler getötet...
> denk mal drüber nach!
> 
> Mann kann ein spiel nicht mit dem rl vergleichen, sonst wäre es kein spiel mehr sondern das echte leben!


Deine Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.

Dir ist bewußt was ein Vergleich ist, oder?
Wenn nicht, dann empfehle ich einfach mal eine Leerstunde beim örtlichen Pfarrer zum Thema Gleichnisse. Oder sagst Du beim Thema Berpredigt ebenfalls "lol, das kann man ja gar nicht vregleichen"?


----------



## Zarox (30. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Bis hier her habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden, was dieser Beitrag zur Diskussion beiträgt.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## bekkz (30. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Deine Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> Dir ist bewußt was ein Vergleich ist, oder?
> Wenn nicht, dann empfehle ich einfach mal eine Leerstunde beim örtlichen Pfarrer zum Thema Gleichnisse. Oder sagst Du beim Thema Berpredigt ebenfalls "lol, das kann man ja gar nicht vregleichen"?



Das ist die Geschichte mit den Äpfeln und den Birnen. Is zwar ähnlich aber nicht das Gleiche. Wenn du mich fragst erschliesst sich mir die Logik des von dir zitierten ganz einfach.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

bekkz schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so daemlich sein und damit in ne Inze gehen?
> 
> Ich waer lieber für ein par Minuten im Alterac etc. goldlike gewesen als dämlichen lila scheiss aus soner inni zu besorgen.
> 
> ...



Genau diese Art von Einstellung hatten die Spieler aber nicht. Sie wollten nicht anderen den Spaß verderben. Sie haben eine Instanz betreten, in der sie allein waren und haben ein Bisschen Gott gespielt. Damit haben Sie aber wie gesagt anderen nicht das Spiel verdorben. Deine Vision ist einfach nur gemein und zeugt von einem sonnigen Gemüt.

Es war ein Ausnutzen einer Situation, die einmal im WOW-Leben passiert. Lebe den Tag, nutze das Leben, es gibt kein Morgen.


----------



## Insomnia1976 (30. April 2009)

Ist irgendjemand eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass der Arsenallink seeeeehr merkwürdig ist???

Such doch da mal euren Namen! 

Oder anders, macht das Arsenal mal neu auf und sucht da dann Karatechop.... ihr werdet zwei finden, aber keiner der beiden ist 80 oder in der angegebenen Gilde. 

Seltsam?
Auf jeden Fall!

Was bedeutet das?
Der Link ist ein Fake, sehr gut gemacht aber nicht echt, denk ich.

mfg Insomnia


----------



## Komakomi (30. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Deine Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> Dir ist bewußt was ein Vergleich ist, oder?
> Wenn nicht, dann empfehle ich einfach mal eine Leerstunde beim örtlichen Pfarrer zum Thema Gleichnisse. Oder sagst Du beim Thema Berpredigt ebenfalls "lol, das kann man ja gar nicht vregleichen"?


ein vergleich ist eine tätigkeit, durch die ein subjekt wenigstens zwei objekte in wenigstens einer hinsicht als gleich oder ungleich erkennt!

na gut man KANN ein spiel mit dem rl vergleichen! allerdings können nur ungleichheiten erkannt werden.


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Ne, Dalmus hat schon recht.
Im realen Leben gibt es Gesetze, in einem Spiel Regeln.
Ich kenn die Gesetzestexte nicht, aber es gibt Dinge, die man nicht macht, weil man weiß, dass es nicht erlaubt ist.
Und das kannst du auf das Spiel übertragen.

Das von ihm zitierte zeugt nur von Unverständnis.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


Ich glaube Heilbäumchen hat's gelesen.
Ich hab's ebenfalls gelesen.
Trotzdem erkenne ich nicht, was die eine Situation mit der anderen zu tun hat.



bekkz schrieb:


> Das ist die Geschichte mit den Äpfeln und den Birnen. Is zwar ähnlich aber nicht das Gleiche. Wenn du mich fragst erschliesst sich mir die Logik des von dir zitierten ganz einfach.


Das ist ja super. Dann kannst Du es mir doch bestimmt genauestens erklären, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.



Ist er ohne Zweifel, dies ändert an dem Sinn Deines Posts doch ehrlich gesagt nichts. Du hast den rest meines Posts vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich warte noch immer auf Deine Beweise auch gerne per PM angenommen, um den Thread nicht unbedingt weiter damit zu belasten.

Edit:
Jetzt ist mir Dalmus zuvorgekommen, da ich mir die Zeit genommen hatte den Beitrag nochmal zu lesen.


----------



## Petu (30. April 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Umgangssprache ist aber noch lange kein korrektes Deutsch. Im Duden stehen ja auch Wörter wie "Shit" oder "Sinn machen"... dabei ist Shit weder Deutsch und Sinn kann man nicht machen, sondern es ergibt sich nur.
> Es heißt ja auch "nichts", dennoch schreiben viele nurnoch "nix", obwohls absolut falsch ist, hat sich das falsche Deutsch nunmal als sogenannten "Umgangssprache" etabliert.
> Aber falsch bleibe falsch.
> 
> ...




Wenn du klugscheissen willst, dann informier dich vorher, anstatt soviel falsches zu schreiben...und nein es ist kein denglisch

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allies
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/allies


----------



## Elegost (30. April 2009)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das seit kurzem villeicht die item id´s durch nen fehler verändert worden sind.
wäre ne erklärung für 2 solche gm missgeschicke in so kurzer zeit.


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. April 2009)

Insomnia1976 schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass der Arsenallink seeeeehr merkwürdig ist???
> 
> Such doch da mal euren Namen!
> 
> ...




Hast du unten auf Europa umgestellt?^^


----------



## Muz (30. April 2009)

> Also Accbann ist sicher der falsche Ansatz. Ich denke das da einfach der GM Schuld ist. Richtige Lösung wäre wohl den Acc stillzulegen -> Die Sachen wieder rückgängig machen -> Acc wieder freigeben. Und da das etwas dauert kann sich der Accbesitzer auch etwas bestraft fühlen bzw sehen andere das es sich nicht lohnt, wen sie sich mal in der selben Situation befinden.


  das ist die beste lösung . Punkt  , jeder macht Fehler Nobody is perfect . und mal ganz unter uns ... wer wurd das auch nicht ausnutzen ? Hand auf Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne Tage wünsch ich euch

mfg Muz


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. April 2009)

Insomnia1976 schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass der Arsenallink seeeeehr merkwürdig ist???
> ..
> Oder anders, macht das Arsenal mal neu auf und sucht da dann Karatechop.... ihr werdet zwei finden, aber keiner der beiden ist 80 oder in der angegebenen Gilde. ..
> Was bedeutet das?
> ...


Du musst im US-Arsenal nachschauen.
http://us.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
Zur Not aus dem EU im deutschen Link einfach ein US machen.


----------



## Nexis (30. April 2009)

Insomnia1976 schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass der Arsenallink seeeeehr merkwürdig ist???
> 
> Such doch da mal euren Namen!
> 
> ...


ganz schlauer spürhund,aber jetzt fragen wir uns: glaubst du wirklich,dass diese arsenal seite gefaked ist?
also lass mich nich lügen,aba ich bin mal bisl dadrin rumgescrolled,hab mir chars angeschaut auf andern realms,hab mir die realms ansich mal angeschaut....sieht verdammt stark nach einfach ner amerikanischen arsenal seite oda so aus...tu mir den gefallen un such mir nen hinweis darauf,dass es die realms nicht gibt oda die arena teams der realms...ansonsten bleib ich dabei : kein fake.
kkthxbye


----------



## lord just (30. April 2009)

Elegost schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen das seit kurzem villeicht die item id´s durch nen fehler verändert worden sind.
> wäre ne erklärung für 2 solche gm missgeschicke in so kurzer zeit.



das was hier im thread war aber kein missgeschick, denn der krieger ist der twink eines gm. als gm wurde er befördert und durfte nun auch items an spieler verschicken (im sinne von items wiederherstellen) und hat das gleich ausprobiert. im vorfeld hat er schonmal in der gilde bescheid gesagt, damit sie dann auch sofort nen raid zusammen haben, weil man wusste, dass man nicht unentdeckt bleiben wird. das ganze wurde also mit vorsatz gemacht und wird wahrscheinlich mehr als nur nen bann des accounts nach sich ziehen beim gm.


----------



## Dread01 (30. April 2009)

Um was gehts denn hier mittlerweile ?
Losgelassener Mob ?

Kinnas, kinnas ...
Da will man hoffen, wenn so mancher ins Erwachsenenalter kommt, das Ihm nie ein Richter über den Weg läuft der Urteilt wie so mancher hier, wenn Ihm mal ein Fehler unterläuft.

Selbst wenn es Übermut war, welches hier (vermutlich) die treibende Kraft war.


----------



## Insomnia1976 (30. April 2009)

AAAh, ok, mein Fehler ^^

An Blizzards stelle würd ich den Leuten einfach die Erfolge aberkennen (ich denke die können das ohne weiteres) und die erbeuteten Items wieder wegnehmen. Basta. 
Denn wenn nochmal so ein "Fehler" passiert, dann weiß wenigstens jeder, dass alles was man mit so einem Item anstellen kann, nur zum Spaß ist und man letztendlich damit nichts erreicht.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer würde von euch nicht gern mal in ne Innie rennen und alles fällt vor einem um und man muss nur noch looten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir wärs BT und Illdan würde sooo oft sterben bis ich endlich (wenn auch nur für kurz vielleicht) die zwei Schwerter in den Händen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich der Arbeitgeber diese dussligen GM's wär, dann bekäme der ne Abmahnung, beim nächsten mal wär er dann draußen. So läuft das auch in anderen Firmen und Blizzard macht das sicher nicht anders.

mfg Insomnia


----------



## Klondike (30. April 2009)

der schwachfug von wowszene... *gähn*
wo genau ist da nen skandal?
menschen machen fehler, der gm und der spieler der "vom pfad der tugend" abkommt


----------



## Gromít (30. April 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> (Passendes Beispiel)
> Wenn nen Typ seine Knarre liegen lässt und ein anderer damit jemanden umlegt, dann sind auch beide Verantwortlich.
> 
> Wenn ich die Tür 24/7 offen stehen lasse und dann irgendwann etwas geklaut wird, dann kann ich von der Versicherung auch keinen allzu großen finanziellen Beistand erwarten.



Was ist denn daran passend? Hier geht es um ein Computerspiel und nicht um irgendwelche realen Dinge. Ich geb dir recht, dass beide Seiten in irgendeiner Form "bestraft" gehören. Aber den Vorfall in einem Onlinespiel mit den 2 Zitaten zu vergleichen, find ich zu drastisch.

Es ist und bleibt ein Computerspiel!


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2009)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Wäre ich der Spieler hätte ichs auch gemacht. Vorher hätte ich mir allerdings die Vertragsinhalte reingezogen um zu schauen ob man mich deshalb perma-bannen kann.
> Er selber hat ja im Sinne der Anklage nicht gecheatet sondern von einem Mitarbeiter halt ein falsches Item bekommen, das er das so schamlos ausnutzt....nun ich wette 9/10 wow Spielern würden das selbe machen. In einer Woche redet da sowieso keiner mehr drüber. Wenn du einen Hunni auf der Straße findest bringst du ihn mit Sicherheit gleich zum nächsten Fundbüro....
> 
> Das dies unmoralisch ist, ist mir auch klar aber schaut euch unsere Gesselschaft mal an ;-) Warum sollten sich die Menschen in nem MMO anders verhalten? Wer also über diesen Spieler rumheult kann doch besser zu der nächsten "Gebt den scheiß Banken keiner Steuergelder mehr" Demo gehen...oder sich darüber aufregen das Raubkopiererei härter bestraft wird als Kindesmißbrauch. Also trocknet eure Tränen und spielt weiter.




Nix Anklage, der hat gebugused und Blizz kann jeden Bnnen den die wollen, die können auch dich bannen ohne einen Grund angeben zu müssen.

Ich denke mal die meiten verstehen das hier nicht.

Ich hoffe der wird gebannt oder zumindest alles wir rückgänig gemacht, und wenn es nicht anders geht wird halt alle sseine Erfolge Zurückgesetz und alle Items entfernt. Ist doch auch schon ne Strafe


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

lord schrieb:


> das was hier im thread war aber kein missgeschick, denn der krieger ist der twink eines gm. als gm wurde er befördert und durfte nun auch items an spieler verschicken (im sinne von items wiederherstellen) und hat das gleich ausprobiert. im vorfeld hat er schonmal in der gilde bescheid gesagt, damit sie dann auch sofort nen raid zusammen haben, weil man wusste, dass man nicht unentdeckt bleiben wird. das ganze wurde also mit vorsatz gemacht und wird wahrscheinlich mehr als nur nen bann des accounts nach sich ziehen beim gm.



Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Wir haben einen Krieger, der ein GM Teil hatte, der damit in Ulduar wilde Sau gespielt hat. (Quelle offizieller US-Arsenallink Arsenal Link)
Das ist der einzige Fakt.
Alles andere sind Mutmaßungen. 

-Es gibt jemanden der behauptet dieser Char gehört ihm, er behauptet auch, dass er ein Blizz Mitarbeiter ist und eine Freigabe hatte seinen Twink damit auszustatten (Quelle http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17 dieses ist aber nun mal keine offizielle Seite von Blizz) abgesehen davon, dass derjenige Ärger am Hals hat und eigentlich die Klappe halten sollte nimmt er trotzdem Stellung, hm sehr wahrscheinlich


-Es gibt jemanden der angeblich mit in dem gebannten Schlachtzug war und die als Once in a lifetime Möglichkeit ausgibt, da das Item ihnen zugefallen ist. Diese Quelle halte ich für einigermaßen akzeptabel, da man auch ja darauf bedacht ist, dem betreffenden GM den Rücken frei zu halten.Aber auch hier gilt es, keine offizielle Seite, kein Fakt Quelle: (WoWWiki)

-es gibt noch jemanden, der sein Auto vor Lachen zerstört hat, als er am telefon von Karatekid darüber informiert wurde, was passiert ist. Selbsverständlich müßen alle Namen geheim bleiben, deshalb nennt er Bob jetzt Leroy. Klingt auch so unwahrscheinlich glaubwürdig auch keine Blizzard Seite also auch kein Fakt (Quelle: http://www.wowinsider.com/2009/04/29/playe...ar/11#c18586977)

Also rückt doch bitte in Eurer Argumentation ab, es ist ein Gamemaster. Ich behaupte nein, denn diese Leute haben numal ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz, diese muß man dann wohl ohne Zweifel dem Gamemaster absprechen, der sich selbst ausrüstet. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung es war ein Mißverständnis und die Situation wurde ausgenutzt. Obwohl es sich natürlich um einen Amerikaner handelt und einige von denen sind nunja sagen wir mal recht einfach gestrickt. Wobei nach dem genaueren Betrachten der erste Hilfe Fähigkeit von 900 wurde an diesem Char vielleicht doch etwas von einem Blizz Mitarbeiter rumgeschraubt. Was sagt uns denn aber, dass dieser Account nicht für irgendwelche Vorführungszwecke für Investoren etc. Pp. erschaffen wurde. Um zu zeigen schau her, das kann man damit machen und irgendjemand ist auf den Account durch Zufall gestoßen.

Nach Betrachten der Fakten kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, wir haben es mit einem Mysterium zu tun, welches in dem Thread heiß diskutiert wird, völlig belanglos ist, aber dennoch amüsant zu lesen ist. 

Hab ich irgendwas hier falsch gesehen?
*hofft, das einem zu den geklauten Chips auch in Kürze mal ne eisgekühlte Cola gereicht wird*


----------



## SiTt69 (30. April 2009)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum einige sich hier, auf Deutsch gesagt "betrogen" fühlen?!
Mein Gott, dann hat der halt dieses Item bekommen und dadurch etwas "Spass" gehabt... na und?!
Anstatt hier perma-banns oder Entlassungen zu fordern, sollten sich ein paar mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ich mich einlogge und sowas feines liegt in meinem Briefkasten. Als wenn man in dem Moment denken würde "hu, da stimmt was nich... schnell melden ich hab angst um meinen Account"...

Ich persönlich hätte das ding mit ins bg oder nach tw genommen... denn da hätte ich wenigstens richtig spass damit gehabt. Was soll ich mich in ulduar rumtreiben, wenn ich weiß das ich eh nix behalten darf von dem loot/den erfolgen?! Dann lieber allis ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz wird das alles schon regeln, und selbst wenn die ihre Erfolge und das Equip behalten dürfen, was ich nicht glaube, aber selbst dann kann es doch so ziemlich allen hier egal sein. Oder hat das irrgendwelche Auswirkungen auf eure Chars?! Denke eher nicht! 


Und allen, die sich jetzt ungerecht behandelt fühlen, weil der fiese kerl ja ein imba item hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kann ich nur sagen:
Ihr tut mir echt leid wenn ihr euren Spielspass nur dadurch definiert,zu schauen was andere machen/haben/können!
Is doch langweilig, wenn die mobs/bosse instant umfallen... was bringt einem das spiel mit so einem God-Mode?!
Ich jedenfalls würde keine 13 &#8364; im Monat zahlen für ein spiel in dem ich unbesiegbar bin, nichmal 1 &#8364; 


Naja, so far: Macht euch nicht kirre und spielt wow mal wieder so das der eigene Char im Vordergrund steht 
und nicht ein anderer, der mit Glück mal nen interessanten Nachmittag hatte und warscheinlich eh nix davon hat, außer mal
etwas neues gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. April 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Joa schon aber zu deiner Beruhigung, es sind Reis-Chips^^
> (schmecken furchtbar)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich, dass die Teile ätzend schmecken .. ich kenne die auch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (30. April 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie so ein "Fehler" passieren kann? Das sind doch eine Reihe aktiver Handlungen, die auszuführen sind, bis ein bestimmter Char einen bestimmten Gegenstand zugewiesen bekommen. Für mich klingt das Ganze nicht nach einem (versehentlichen) "Fehler", sondern nach einer bewussten und gewollten Aktion.

Womit wir auch gleich zu Punkt zwei kommen: Was ist denn der Job eines GM? Wofür wird er (im echten Leben und mit echtem Geld) bezahlt? Dafür, dass das Spiel gemäß den Bestimmungen und Regeln geführt wird. Das ist für Blizz schon wichtig, um das Spiel am Laufen zu halten. Würde jeder GM seinen Spezi so ausrüsten, hätte zumindest ich keine Lust mehr auf ein so ungleichgewichtiges Spiel. Ich spiele ja auch nicht mit einem Schach, der statt der 8 (oder 9?^^) Bauern ebenso viele Damen aufs Spielfeld setzt. Klar, nur ein Spiel, aber unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen macht es nun mal keinen Spaß, das zu spielen.

Wenn das alles so passiert ist, dann gehört der Gm abgemahnt. Es ist ein Fehlverhalten und zwar eines, was die arbeitsrechtlichen Vorgaben und seinen Aufgabenbereich tangiert. das ist nicht wow, das ist ganz einfach Beruf. Bei einem weiteren, gleichartigen Fehler kann sich der GM nicht beschweren, wenn er entlassen wird. Wenn sich solche Geschichten häufen würden, dann hätte Blizz möglicherweise Probleme damit, die Kunden bei Laune zu halten. es geht hier nicht um irgendeinen Schabernack, sondern um ein Fehlverhalten, das - möglicherweise - echte finanzielle Folgen für ein Spieleunternehmen haben kann.

Was den Spieler angeht, so ists einfacher. Es gibt nicht umsonst die EULA/AGB, um gewissen Handlungen angemessen begegnen zu können. Es ist auch nicht schwer, das Ausnutzen des GM-Fehlverhaltens unter die Bestimmungen zu subsummieren, die vor allem in diesem Zusammenhang darauf abzielen, eine Vorteilsverschaffung ausserhalb der vom Spiel gesetzten Grenzen zu verhindern. Ob dann ein (un-)befristeter Bann ausgesprochen oder sonst wie regiert wird, ist allerdings alleine die Entscheidung des Herstellers, der auch dafür sorgen muss, dass seine Kundschaft nicht das Gefühl bekommt, übervorteilt zu werden oder keine echten Spielregeln mehr zu haben.

Wenn ich jemanden treffe (am besten noch auf dem bg), der seine Gegner mit einem Rechtsklick töten kann, warum soll ich denn dann wochenlang hinter den neusten T-Teilen her sein, um mich ein wenig zu verbessern? Macht so doch keinen Sinn und damit auch keinen Spaß...


----------



## Savo3 (30. April 2009)

boah was kann den der gm dafür
fehler können passieren
macht jeder mal kann ja passieren das jemand zb das falsche item bekommen hat und der gm .char add 2558 statt 2559
gemacht hat 
kann ja sein


----------



## Amadox (30. April 2009)

Find ich alles nachvollziehbar und okay. hätt ich so n teil gekriegt, ich hätts auch genutzt. der GM sollt eine aufn Deckel bekommen - aber, soferns nicht Absicht war, um Gottes willen, ned gleich rausgeworfen werden. Fehler passieren, nobody is perfect. Die Spieler die das genutzt haben.. jo mei, wie gesagt, hätt ich auch. Die Erfolge und der Loot gehören entfernt, aber das wars auch schon..

Das einzige was mich immernoch wundert... 900 Erste Hilfe? Wie zum Teufel? Mit dem Item hat das ja wohl nix zu tun.. also irgendwas is da definitiv noch mehr im Busch, und das lässt mich schon vermuten, dass es war sein könnt, dass er selbst GM is.. 

aber man wirds nie wissen, da Blizzard das sicher nicht an die große Glocke hängen wird...


----------



## Spyflander (30. April 2009)

Randy schrieb:


> Hey,
> fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/
> 
> mfg Randy




ja es ist eine sache ob gms fehler machen und eine andere wenn spieler diesen fehler voll ausnutzen!!! Denen war 100% von vornherein klar das sie das eigentlich nicht dürfen!!!*Ükopfschüttel* da hat wohl die Itemgeilheit gesiegt.... Somit währe ein permbann gerechtfertigt!
Ich würde nen ticket schreiben wenn ich das Item bekommen würde, bzw einfach auf die bank legen um damit anzugeben^^ aber benutzen würd ichs net!!!

mfg Spy


----------



## Atabax (30. April 2009)

hallo  leute  war nen dumer gm fehler     spieler hats ausgenutz war halt nen bösser bube aber fragt euch doch mal selber  wen das euch passiert  wer würde nit mal drüber nachdenken   und es machen   wen einer sagt  ich würde nimals  der LÜGT       das man nicht vill direckt nach ulduar maschirt solta man sich dabei aber überlegen     so  fehler gemacht von gm   spieler bann   item  erfolge löschen gm feuern   fertig was sich den kopf darüber zerbrechen was irgend ein a....    wan gemacht hat   den kennt heute jeder vorher wuste keiner wer dat war   belasst es doch dabei  DAS IST SCHLISLICH IMMERNOCH EIN SPIEL!!!


----------



## Irondragon1887 (30. April 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> spieler sollen gebannt werden weil die gm´s nen fehler machen?
> 
> tolle logik




Die spieler wurden nicht gebannt weil der GM nen fehler gemacht hat sondern weil sie den fehler statt zu melden ausgenutzt haben!

Wenn man dir fälschlicherweise 1000€ aufs konto überweist und du es ausgibst musst du es auch zurück zahlen!


----------



## Ferethor (30. April 2009)

Ja der Spieler wurde gebanned, habe auf seinem Server ihn in meiner FL adden wollen und das ging nicht und in Ironforge hab ich auch erfahren, dass fast die ganze Gilde gebanned wurde. xD


----------



## CharlySteven (30. April 2009)

es ist genau das gleiche wie bugusing. es war sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt. Und wer ein Fehler im Spiel ausnutzt muss auch bestrafft werden.


----------



## ChAzR (30. April 2009)

also wenn ich mir das item so ansehe würde ich an fake denken....allerdings wenn man sich die erfolge anschauht is das schon etwas seltsam gel?

mh...liebe gms..solltet ihr das lesen..bitte gebt mir auch so n teil! =) will pay 100 Dollars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (30. April 2009)

Manche Leute sollten sich mal drüber Gedanken machen wie sie ihre Prioritäten setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich ist es ziemlich egal, ob Spieler XY auf Server Z irgendwo von Gamemaster G aus Versehen das falsche Item bekommen hat und er da mit ein bischen Fun hatte. Mehr ist nicht passiert - niemand wurde verletzt, niemand hat Geld verloren. Der Spieler weiss sicher selber, das er nicht stolz drauf sein kann, Ulduar mit links gemacht zu haben. Es muss niemand "bestraft", nur das Item und die Drops aus dem Raid entfernt werden.

Die WoW-Community wird mit jedem Tag lächerlicher...


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> hallo  leute  war nen dumer gm fehler     spieler hats ausgenutz war halt nen bösser bube aber fragt euch doch mal selber  wen das euch passiert  wer würde nit mal drüber nachdenken   und es machen   wen einer sagt  ich würde nimals  der LÜGT       das man nicht vill direckt nach ulduar maschirt solta man sich dabei aber überlegen     so  fehler gemacht von gm   spieler bann   item  erfolge löschen gm feuern   fertig was sich den kopf darüber zerbrechen was irgend ein a....    wan gemacht hat   den kennt heute jeder vorher wuste keiner wer dat war   belasst es doch dabei  DAS IST SCHLISLICH IMMERNOCH EIN SPIEL!!!



Ich habe ja schon manches an Rechtschreibung gesehen und man soll ja nicht darüber flamen - aber hier ist jedes zweite Wort falsch. Unbeschreiblich...


----------



## CharlySteven (30. April 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten sich mal drüber Gedanken machen wie sie ihre Prioritäten setzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verletzt? andere leute stecken für sowas viel zeit rein und die machen das an einen tag.
weißt du wirklichdas niemand geld verloren hat? vieleicht der gm?

wenn du die WoW Com lächerlich findest dann bist du ja auch lächerlich.... bist ja mittendrinn :X


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon manches an Rechtschreibung gesehen und man soll ja nicht darüber flamen - aber hier ist jedes zweite Wort falsch. Unbeschreiblich...


Pfui, buuuh, eine Hansin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gib es einfach auf, es wird nicht mehr besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (30. April 2009)

Btw: Wenn ich der GM wäre würd ich bei meinem Chef sagen: Wieso ist es technisch möglich das ich Items die nicht für Spieler vorgesehen sind trotzdem einem Spieler zuweisen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein GM kann ja auch keinen Spieler zum GM machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ja der Spieler wurde gebanned, habe auf seinem Server ihn in meiner FL adden wollen und das ging nicht und in Ironforge hab ich auch erfahren, dass fast die ganze Gilde gebanned wurde. xD



Wie man sieht, ist das assozieren cool, hier ist doch wieder ein toller Beitrag dazu und da fragt man sich, warum es so viele Wiedersprüchliche Infos zum Vorfall gibt...


----------



## youngceaser (30. April 2009)

stehe der sache ebenfalls 50:50 gegenüber den 
einerseits liegt der fehler beim gm der ihm das item ausgehändigt hat und irren ist menschlich 
andererseits wenn man euch ne pistole gibt schie0t ihr damit auch nicht erstmal leute ab oder? ^^

wobe ich sicher den gegenstand auch benutz hätte aber im pvp xD


----------



## Royale (30. April 2009)

Unglaublich, wie sich 90% der Leute hier aufregen. Man Leute, WoW ist nur ein SPiel, zwar ein sher schönes, aber dennoch ein Spiel. WEnn ein GM ausversehen (Absicht kann man dem GM wohl nicht unterstellen) einem SPieler ausversehen so ein Gerät an die Hand gibt, gut, kann passieren. Der Spieler nutzt dann halt seinen VOrteil aus, ihn dafür zu bannen wäre hart. Dann zu den Erfolgen, die sind doch nur ein Ersatz für fehlendes Ego, ich kann auch WoW spielen OHNE Erfolge zu farmen, wenn jemand den Ultra Erfolg erreicht, dann gut, Glückwunsch, aber wichtig sind Erfolge nicht. Vielleicht hat der Char/ die GIlde jetzt die Ultra-Mega-Super-imba-epics, aber es gibt auch andere GIlden und Spieler die die haben, zwar ehrlich erfarmt, aber letztendlich macht es im PvP bspw keinen Unterschied ob man mit einer ehrlich erfarmten Waffe oder einer per GM Item erfarmeten Waffe gebasht wird. Tot ist tot. Letztendlich hat der SPieler Equip bekommen, dass man auch so mit farmen bekommen kann und Erfolge, die aber nur das eigene Ego bestärken. Also nehmt ihm das Item weg und lasst ihn sonst in Ruhe, von Strafe für sowas in einem SPIEL zu sprechen ist überflüssig. BTW macht glaube ich jeder Fehler auf der Arbeit, und der GM hat ja nicht den Server zerlegt, sondern nur ein falsches Item rausgegeben. Ist doch nicht tragisch.


----------



## nuriina (30. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> verletzt? andere leute stecken für sowas viel zeit rein und die machen das an einen tag.
> weißt du wirklichdas niemand geld verloren hat? vieleicht der gm?


Find ich nicht schlimm. Ich meine: es ist doch keine Kunst gewesen. Wer wegen soetwas verletzt ist setzt seine Prioritäten falsch. Und das der GM Geld verloren hat ist doch ein Gerücht. 



CharlySteven schrieb:


> wenn du die WoW Com lächerlich findest dann bist du ja auch lächerlich.... bist ja mittendrinn :X


Ok, ich verbessere mich - die End-Game-Community.


----------



## steehfan (30. April 2009)

also ganz ehrlich, ich wäre mit dem ding allies raiden gegangen xDDDDD


----------



## Hautbaer (30. April 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> *hofft, das einem zu den geklauten Chips auch in Kürze mal ne eisgekühlte Cola gereicht wird*



*eisgekühlte Cola mit Strohalm reich*
Hoffe dir schmecken meine Chips, naja bin eh dabei meine "Sommerfigur" zurück zu erlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Zusammenfassung, bin gespannt was noch so ans Licht kommt.
Zur optimalen Unterhaltung der Community, hätte ich mir ein Video von diesem Raid gewünscht.


----------



## Mafiosis (30. April 2009)

> Ansonsten ist diese Art, eine Instanz zu bewältigen, durchaus vergleichbar mit dem 80er, der in einer low-lvl-Ini alle Mobs um sich schart und mit ohne viel Federlesens und erlittenem Schaden zu Boden schubst. Wer ruft da nach einem Accountban für den Twink, der seelenruhig durch die ausgeräucherte Ini spaziert und mehr Zeit braucht, die Mobs zu looten, als der 80er gebraucht hat, die umzuwerfen?
> 
> Zurück zu Ulduar: Ist das durch die Aktion jetzt irgendwie kaputtgegangen? Bekommen die Spieler jetzt ein anderes Ulduar zu sehen als vorher?





Diese Art ist etwas völlig anderes. Wenn ich durch ne low-Ini spazieren habe ich als 80er garnichts davon (außer erfolg(e)). Einen Low-Level-Spieler so auszustattet verfälscht das Spiel ja nicht. Wenn ich aber durch diese Aktion Gegenstände bekommt ist es nicht gerecht gegenüber den Spielern die es sich hart erkämpfen mussten, bzw. es nicht schaffen zu erreichen.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> fänd ich doch arg unfair wenn die Spieler für Missgeschicke der GM´s bestraft werden..=/



Na und dann hätte er einfach nen neues Ticket schreiben MÜSSEN in dem er mitteilt das er ein GM-Item bekommen hat ...


----------



## Korstal (30. April 2009)

Wenn sie doch alle Bosse im Hardmode gemacht haben warum ist dann Agalon nicht down ?? Komisch oder ?


----------



## ersoichso (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Pfui, buuuh, eine Hansin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pfui,buuh,push push push

gib es einfach auf deine zahl im postcounter wird nie ein ende finden,sie steigt immer hoeher


----------



## Royale (30. April 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Zur optimalen Unterhaltung der Community, hätte ich mir ein Video von diesem Raid gewünscht.



Jop, dann wär hier der Teufel los


----------



## Alucaard (30. April 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> hrhr der war schon lange fällig und gehört in jeden Thread statt "first"
> 
> 
> Topic:
> ich würds durchgehen lassen und mit nem Grinsen und erhobenen Zeigefinger abtun. Aber nich das mir das nochmal vorkommt Bürschschen!



Hmm nee bin ich mal überhaut nicht der Meinung aber das ist ne sehr verzwickte Geschichte.....

Der GM wird sicherlich schon Ärger bekommen haben so oder so aber die Spieler sollte auch ihr Fett wegkriegen und das sollte bis zum Bann gehn.
Denn auch wenn der GM einen Fehler gemacht hat hätte der Spieler es melden solln und müssen gibt ja nicht umsonst die AGB die jeder Spieler unterschreiben muss.

Natürlich sollte das hinter dem Hintergrund sein das die Meldung wahr ist und das das wirklich so abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Hmm nee bin ich mal überhaut nicht der Meinung aber das ist ne sehr verzwickte Geschichte.....
> 
> Der GM wird sicherlich schon Ärger bekommen haben so oder so aber die Spieler sollte auch ihr Fett wegkriegen und das sollte bis zum Bann gehn.
> Denn auch wenn der GM einen Fehler gemacht hat hätte der Spieler es melden solln und müssen gibt ja nicht umsonst die AGB die jeder Spieler unterschreiben muss.
> Natürlich sollte das hinter dem Hintergrund sein das die Meldung wahr ist und das das wirklich so abgelaufen ist.


hm, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, daß ich etwas unterschrieben hätte, du musst die AGB nur akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. April 2009)

Korstal schrieb:


> Wenn sie doch alle Bosse im Hardmode gemacht haben warum ist dann Agalon nicht down ?? Komisch oder ?



Erstmal den ganzen threat lesen marsch marsch, er ist im Progress gestoppt worden.

*bedankt sich für die Cola, schaut auf seine Hüften, da geht nochwas*


----------



## lordtheseiko (30. April 2009)

Naja jeder schreibt hier rein was er meint, aber wer hat den einen Handfesten beweis dafür??
Klar hat der gm einen Fehler gemacht  und das sollte Konsequenzen haben, aber die verhaltensweise des Spielers dies Schamlos auszunutzen finde ich auch nicht gut
und btw. 
das steht hier schon alles


----------



## Eloit (30. April 2009)

> nein aber dafür ists n ganz simpler exploit / cheat, die spieler gehören gebannt, denn sie können nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass das rechtens ist und der GM gehört gefeuert...



...genau - er macht einen Fehler (schonmal was von IRREN ist menschlich gehoert) und deswegen gleich feuern. Finds etwas uebertrieben. Wegen einem Ingame Item...


----------



## Lari (30. April 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> pfui,buuh,push push push
> 
> gib es einfach auf deine zahl im postcounter wird nie ein ende finden,sie steigt immer hoeher


Hm, ist das jetzt irgendeine Art Neid, oder hast du das, was ich geschrieben habe einfach nicht verstanden?
Naja, wooscht, langes Wochenende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (30. April 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> ...genau - er macht einen Fehler (schonmal was von IRREN ist menschlich gehoert) und deswegen gleich feuern. Finds etwas uebertrieben. Wegen einem Ingame Item...


Eben. Manche haben hier echt falsche Vorstellungen vom Leben. Das gibt ne Mail vom Chef Lé GMs an alle GMs bitte doch nen bischen mehr aufzupassen in Zukunft - weil sonst die Entwicklungsabteilung nicht mit dem neuen Content nachkommt wenn jeder so ne böse Waffe hat - und das wars.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Naja jeder schreibt hier rein was er meint, aber wer hat den einen Handfesten beweis dafür??
> Klar hat der gm einen Fehler gemacht  und das sollte Konsequenzen haben, aber die verhaltensweise des Spielers dies Schamlos auszunutzen finde ich auch nicht gut
> und btw.
> das steht hier schon alles


Beweis für was ? Das der Karate Gnom mit seinem Chuck Norris Hemd Ulduar aufgeräumt hat bis er (scheinbar) zwangsweise vom Server geflogen ist, ist doch mehrfach belegt worden. Wie er sein Chuck Norris Hemd bekommen hat wissen wir (noch) nicht. :-)

Er hätte Fraps anwerfen sollen, 10 Minuten Taktik-Besprechung vor jedem Boss faken müssen, dann den Boss onehitten und sich gegenseitig im mitgeschnittenen TS gratulieren sollen. Dann alles auf Youtube hochladen.. DAS wäre mal eine noch geilere Nummer gewesen...


----------



## Cypress2308 (30. April 2009)

Ich sag mal so ...

Niemand von euch kann behaupten er würde dieses Item nicht nutzen!
Und außerdem muss der GM doch gemerkt haben das er dem Spieler ausversehen ein Item gegeben hat das alles und jeden sofort tötet!
Ich meine GMs müssten es doch merken ... sie sind doch sonst so mächtig.

Und alle User über mir und alle die nach mir folgen würden es auch benutzen ... und ihr braucht nicht lügen das Forum is anonym 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Cypress


----------



## Maine- (30. April 2009)

Nebukadnezar schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das die einen permanent Bann bekommen, weil das nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, können sie ja gleich auf einen P-Server spielen.



ehrlich gesagt seh ich die schuld eher bei einem gm ich mein würdest du so ein item bekommen ging es sicher auch ab nach ulduar? die versuchung ist groß das ist menschlich . ich seh die schuld eher beim gm


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> Und alle User über mir und alle die nach mir folgen würden es auch benutzen ... und ihr braucht nicht lügen das Forum is anonym
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du damals Doom mit Cheats gespielt? Ich schon und es hat mir den Spielspaß verdorben.

1Hit Kills macht man nicht mit Cheatitems. Das widerspricht jeglicher Spielerehre!
Wenn man so ein Item bekommt sollte man sich beim GM melden. Zur Not werden es die anderen Spieler auf dem Realm melden.

Der GM der das Item falsch zugeteilt hat wird bestimmt ne Abmahnung bekommen.
Und dem Spieler werden seine Erfolge die er mit dem Item erzielt hat wieder weggenommen, ist doch klar.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> ehrlich gesagt seh ich die schuld eher bei einem gm ich mein würdest du so ein item bekommen ging es sicher auch ab nach ulduar? die versuchung ist groß das ist menschlich . ich seh die schuld eher beim gm



Der GM hat schuld das er durch Ulduar rennt und cheatet?(bzw bugs nutzt)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (30. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Der GM hat schuld das er durch Ulduar rennt und cheatet?(bzw bugs nutzt)


Nein aber der GM hats erst möglich gemacht und ihn dazu verleitet


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> Nein aber der GM hats erst möglich gemacht und ihn dazu verleitet



Er hat also gesagt "HEY DU ich add dir ausversehen was geh uldu alles klar?"


----------



## schnupfen770 (30. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Er hat also gesagt "HEY DU ich add dir ausversehen was geh uldu alles klar?"




Nein.

Aber der Autor des Kommentares, den du hier zu zerlegen versuchst, wollte ausdrücken, dass die Versuchung eine so große war, dass niemand widerstanden hätte.

Wenn du ein Item kriegst, was niemand sonst hat, und du nicht mehr lange haben wirst, und was nie wieder ein normaler Spieler bekommt, benutzt du es dann so gut es geht?

Auch wenn du in deiner Tugendhaftigkeit diese Frage mit einem Nein beantworten können solltest - ein Großteil der ehrlichen Leute würde ja sagen.

Deswegen denkt der Autor des o.g. Kommentares, dass die Schuld eher dem GM zuzuschieben ist -

Verlockung und Versuchung sind seit jeher bekannt (siehe Bibel, das Kapitel mit dem Garten Eden), 
aber ein GM der sich vertippt ist nicht "gottgegeben", also ein vom Menschen verursachter Fehler.

Der Spieler erlag nur seinen Drängen und Trieben, der GM hat aber aktives Fehlverhalten begangen.

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> dass die Versuchung eine so große war, dass niemand wieder standen hätte.



Ich hätts nich benutzt nich weil ich ne Moral schleuder bin sondern weil ich weiss das ich einen bann für bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mein ich das


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2009)

Irgendwie hat der Gm schuld das im solch ein Fehler unterläuft (falls es einer war)
und die Gilde weil sie es halt scharmlos ausgenutzt haben aber naja bannen sollte man den mit der waffe nicht denke ich


----------



## Ant1gen (30. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich hätts nich benutzt nich weil ich ne Moral schleuder bin sondern weil ich weiss das ich einen bann für bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht jeder denkt gleich über einen Bann nach!Die Versuchung ist Mänschlich, dass sich ein GM "vertippt" hat ist ja nicht so schlim, so ein Item zu erstehlen, ist eine Strafe für den GM wert!

Meiner Meinung nach, da wird schon was im Busch sein, den ein Spieler, derFirst Aid auf 900 hat, wird wohl es kaum so hinkriegen, da wird schon ein GM seine Finger im Spiel haben...


----------



## Ant1gen (30. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der Gm schuld das im solch ein Fehler unterläuft (falls es einer war)
> und die Gilde weil sie es halt scharmlos ausgenutzt haben aber naja bannen sollte man den mit der waffe nicht denke ich



Finde ich auch, dass ein Bann nicht berechtiegt ist, eien Spere, aberkenung von den Erfolgen, paar Stufen runter stufen, alles möglich und würde ICH so sagen auch gerecht...


----------



## Schlamm (30. April 2009)

Hätte ich das Ding bekommen, hätte ich auch gehandelt^^ Ich wär nach SW geritten und da erstmal aufgeräumt^^


----------



## nerlon (30. April 2009)

Ich hätte das niemanden erzählt.
Das item ist nicht mal Bop das heißt man könnte mit jeden Char den ganzen Content abfarmen.
Sachen wie Ulduar hätte ich aber noch nicht gemacht.

Aber ein Naxx run kuckt sich kein GM an, das einzige was auffällt wenn man Server Firsts macht oder sonstigen 5% Content cleared.

Mich hätte man nicht erwischt.
*
Aber was anderes wenn ihr dieses Item für 2std haben würdet was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich hätte Ogri zerbombt^^


----------



## Seryma (30. April 2009)

Sry, aber wenn mir der GM sowas adden würde, dann würde ich auch durch Ulduar rennen, durch alle Instanzen, Naxx, Obsi 25 mit 3 Drachen etc...

aber höchstens mit 5 Leuten, damit jeder VIEL davon hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das man sich so eine Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lässt, ist denke ich, logisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Baldoran (30. April 2009)

hm...

ganz ehrlich...

hätte ich so ein super item bekommen hätte ich sofort einen gm angeschrieben und die waffe im briefkasten gelassen...
hätte viel zu große angst einen bann zu bekommen...


----------



## xandy (30. April 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> ganz ehrlich...
> 
> ...


Na Na Na du sollst nicht lügen.
Jeder der sagt das er es nicht machen würde (ok Ulduar clearen is extrem übertrieben ,aber son 25er Naxx,Maly ,Obsi run für die Twinks in der Gilde ,dass wäre schon ok.) der LÜGT.
Gm sollte nicht gefeuert werden,Spieler sollte nicht gebannt werdén,die Erfolge und Dropps sollten gelöscht werden,dass is meine Meinung.
Mfg Xandy
 PS:Gibt es n Video wo man sieht wie der alle mit dem Hammer umnatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> LÜGT.



Woher weisst du das cO?


----------



## Cloze (30. April 2009)

xandy schrieb:


> Na Na Na du sollst nicht lügen.
> Jeder der sagt das er es nicht machen würde (ok Ulduar clearen is extrem übertrieben ,aber son 25er Naxx,Maly ,Obsi run für die Twinks in der Gilde ,dass wäre schon ok.) der LÜGT.
> Gm sollte nicht gefeuert werden,Spieler sollte nicht gebannt werdén,die Erfolge und Dropps sollten gelöscht werden,dass is meine Meinung.
> Mfg Xandy
> ...




Ne... Irgendwie nicht. Haben Ulduar jetzt im 25er durch und das waren die besten Stunden in der Wotlk Zeit. Meine Gilde steht auf wipen, neue Taktiken entwickelt etc. und würden uns niemals durchcheaten. Dazu kommt, dass wir im Durchschnitt alle 23-27 Jahre alt sind und uns an AGBs etc. halten. 

Und mein Char ist mir zu schade um einen Permabann zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2009)

> dass wir im Durchschnitt alle 23-27 Jahre alt sind



Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts aber der Rest is in Ordnung :S


----------



## Cheaters (30. April 2009)

Zitat: GM Skandal #2.
GM´s sind auch nur stinknormale Menschen, die auch Fehler machen können, nur so als Hinweis.

Zum Thema: Hätte doch jeder gemacht mit so nem' Imba Teil!


----------



## ersoichso (30. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hm, ist das jetzt irgendeine Art Neid, oder hast du das, was ich geschrieben habe einfach nicht verstanden?
> Naja, wooscht, langes Wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neid? 
wie kommst du darauf ein normaler mensch waere bei sowas auf einen anderen neidisch? ausser du empfindest selbst so das erklaert dann deine vermutung

ich habe einfach gesehen das dass was du geschrieben hast ueber die 4 seiten wie meistens halt zu 3/4 nur quark ist da gibts nichts zu verstehn
haste dich kund getan tausch dich aus und gut ist,irgendwan wirds spam (will dir ja nix vorschreiben)
was ja nicht schlimm waere wenn dies bei "LoD_Lari" nicht immer der fall ist wenn ich was von ihm lese
ich verleumde auch selbstverstaendlich nicht das ich nicht mal selbst einen unnoetigen drauf setze

da du aber wie gesagt mir eben oft unterkommst mit sinnlosem "spam" wies ich dich eben darauf hin und glaub mir,mir ist es egal wie du es handelst aber sei dir auch gewiss das ich es nicht grundlos gepostet habe


----------



## illdas (30. April 2009)

Warum regt ihr euch eigentlich alle so auf? 
Heulen nicht alle rum , dass Ulduar, Naxx ,Maly undSarthi  total einfach und babykram sind?
Wenn ich das Item bekommen hätte , hätte ich auch mal meine Gildenkollegen geholt und häte mit denen Ulduar gemacht , weil ich genau weis . dass es eh nicht lang halten wird ...allein schon wegen den Dummen gesichtern der anderen wärs mir nen 72h bann werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Mai 2009)

> Dummen gesichtern der anderen wärs mir nen 72h bann werd tongue.gif



Ehh perm-bann und glaub alle die mitgegangen sind haben auch mind nen 3 tage bann bekommen(das mit dem 3 tage bann unterschreib ich jetzt nich aber ist mein logisches denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fusie (1. Mai 2009)

Einfach Ticket raus geschickt und versucht den gleichen GM nochmal an die Strippe zu bekommen, Fehler erklärt und dafür gesorgt das das Item wieder entfernt wird.

Ab einer gewissen menschlichen Reife sollte man in der Lage sein zwischen Richtig und Falsch zu unterscheiden, sowie soviel Weitsicht haben um zu wissen das auf gewisse Aktionen auch gewisse Konsequenzen folgen.

Da ist mir ein GM, der sich sicher freut, wenn man ihn bei einem Fehler eben nicht in die Pfanne haut und er vielleicht seinen Job verliert, lieber, als jeder noch so "hochwertige" Erfolg, der nur durch einen Cheat erreicht wurde und anschließend den Account kostet.

Der Bann ist daher auch gerechtfertigt, da kann sich auch keiner raus reden, und ob nun jemand einen Cheat/Bug/Exploit ausnutzt oder nicht muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, daher ist es auch schwachsinnig zu sagen das es jeder machen würde.

Da bleibt nur noch zu schreiben, nicht von sich auf andere schließen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercár (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-achieve...e+Marvel+Family

Seine Erfolge & Drops wurden zurückgesetzt, und er war nur 3 Tage Banned somit kann er wieder spielen.


----------



## Crystania (1. Mai 2009)

Bei mir und meinem Freund ist im Eschental mal der "Magic Stone" gedroppt.. GM-Item, "Schmuck" mit 3 Meta-Sockeln. Wir haben erst überlegt was wir damit anstellen können, dann Screenshots gemacht und dann das Ganze gelöscht ^^


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Mai 2009)

Vercár schrieb:


> http://www.wowarmory.com/character-achieve...e+Marvel+Family
> 
> Seine Erfolge & Drops wurden zurückgesetzt, und er war nur 3 Tage Banned somit kann er wieder spielen.




Scheinbar doch perm banned

WoW Insider had a chance to sit down today and talk with Karatechop, the man at the center of the cheating scandal that has been rocking World of Warcraft to its core.

We'll have the full interview up for you soon (later today hopefully, or tomorrow at the latest), however one thing we learned from the interview is that his account has been closed, permanently. While we cannot verify this with Blizzard directly, as there are privacy concerns that forbid them from talking about other people's accounts, we can verify that the account administrator who dealt with the closure is real, and that the template used in disseminating the account closure information is legitimate.

The account closure email was forwarded to us from Karatechop during the interview, and we are confident in its authenticity. You can see the full email after the break.

[...]

Hier gehts weiter


----------



## Vercár (1. Mai 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Bei mir und meinem Freund ist im Eschental mal der "Magic Stone" gedroppt.. GM-Item, "Schmuck" mit 3 Meta-Sockeln. Wir haben erst überlegt was wir damit anstellen können, dann Screenshots gemacht und dann das Ganze gelöscht ^^




....sorry aber überleg doch bitte mal was du schreibst...GM Items können nicht droppen, Chance 0,0000000000...
sie können nur von einem GM herbeigerufen werden.
Wenn du auf einem Privat server gespielt hast, ändern sich oft farbe und stats der jeweiligen Items somit ist dein Beitrag wieder Müll.


----------



## Vercár (1. Mai 2009)

Du meinst sowas in der Art?:
[attachment=7482:23h93ys.jpg]

@Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Vinterforest (12. Mai 2009)

Ist ja krass wie einige Leute auf den GM gehen.
Wie jeder weiß hat JEDES Item/Objekt in WoW eine bestimmte ID-Nummer.
Eventuell haben die sich bei nem Raid einfach beim Würfeln vertan, einer schreibt den GM an dass der andere Spieler bitte das Item bekommt, GM sucht das Item in der Datenbank, tippt ID und will das Item in einem Brief an den Spieler verschicken, es kommt aber ein Zahlendreher in die eingegebene ID -> GM-Item.
Hierbei muss man allerdings beachten wie niedrig die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dass bei keiner Ahnung wie vielen zigtausend Items gerade ein GM-Item und nicht zum Beispiel eine Mistgabel in den Brief gepackt wird.
Vielleicht sind die Codes nach einem Prinzip eingeteilt " XYZVWH, XY die Art des Items, ZVWH das Item an sich". Hierbei kann es durchaus sein dass manche IDs mehrfach benutzt werden, bloß mit unterschiedlichen Zahlenpräfixen.


----------



## Zangor (12. Mai 2009)

Jeder Mensch macht dann und wann fehler im Job, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden.

Die Gilde hat aber mit Vorsatz den Fehler des GMs ausgenutzt. Sie haben nicht nur einen Boss gelegt, sondern mehrere. Daher sollte das auch Konsequenzen haben. Damit hätten sie auch rechnen können, dass das nicht unbeachtet bleibt.


----------



## Rainaar (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kann hier die Äußerungen einiger nicht nachvollziehen.

Zum einen ist es beschämend wie wenig Ar... Blizz in der Hose hat bei solch einer Sache. Die haben einen Fehler gemacht und andere werden dafür gebannt? 

Nicht nachvollziehbar.

Zum anderen Frage ich mich was diese sog. GM only Items überhaupt im Spiel zu suchen haben? Auf Testrealms - ja, aber auf einem Liveserver sollten GMs dafür überhaup keine Verwendung haben, da sie ja gar nicht spielen sollen, sondern Tickets bearbeiten, oder ?

Es gibt also keinen Grund warum so ein Item überhaupt im Spiel ist.

Ebenfalls sehr sonderbar finde ich die Ansicht, das ich mir als Spieler gedanken machen muss ob irgend ein Item was ich bekomme nun legal oder illegal ist.

Frei nach dem Motto : Ui, sind 250 Zaubermacht auf der Armschiene schon illegal oder noch i.O ? Hallo? gehts noch?

Ich spiele nicht auf einem Privatserver, sondern einem offiziellen Blizzardserver. Alles was ich dort im Spiel bekomme kann nicht illegal sein.

Und wenn so ein Fehler seiten Blizz passiert sollen die Herren gefälligst selbst dazu stehen.


----------



## Rainaar (12. Mai 2009)

Zangor schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch macht dann und wann fehler im Job, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
> 
> Die Gilde hat aber mit Vorsatz den Fehler des GMs ausgenutzt. Sie haben nicht nur einen Boss gelegt, sondern mehrere. Daher sollte das auch Konsequenzen haben. Damit hätten sie auch rechnen können, dass das nicht unbeachtet bleibt.



Jep, jeder macht Fehler. Aber in meinem Job muss ich auch dazu stehen.

Wenn die Kassiererin bei Aldi Dir 5 Euo zu viel rausgibt und du voller Vorsatz mit einem lächeln auf den Lippen den Laden verlässt - bekommste dann nen permabann bei Aldi?

Ne, der Kassiererin fehlen 5 Euro in der Kasse und damit in ihrer Tasche- Thats Life!


----------



## GreenIsaac (12. Mai 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das der Gm 'en Missgeschick gemacht hat sondern darum das die Gilde "angeblich" diese Situation ausnutzte und mit dem Teil nach Ulduar ging.



Hmmm mal ganz ehrlich... wer hätte es nicht gemacht -_-
Wenn Blizzard sowas verbockt, wieso sollte man sich den spaß nicht mal gönnen?

Frechheit das der Spieler gebannt wurde... Blizz darf sich alles erlauben und schiebt die letztendliche Schuld dann auf den Spieler der falsch gehandelt hat...

-.-!


----------



## Rygel (12. Mai 2009)

tja, verführerisch. denke ich hätte auch erstmal aufgeräumt mit der kelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

was denkt ihr macht der gebannte spieler?
A) sich schämen
 nie wieder WoW spielen
C) sich mit anderm namen einen neuen account erstellen und flott nen neuen char hochziehen
D) ebay durchforsten


----------



## Numot (12. Mai 2009)

nya, hätt er mehr draus machen können...
zur primetime in 1k winter hätte sicher mehr aufsehen erregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

